# What do you have incoming?? Part 2



## chewy99 (Apr 28, 2011)

I just ordered these today! Only the gx-56 1a not the 4.


----------



## G_Me (May 5, 2009)

Have we already filled up the original thread??? Well lets fill another! Here is a long list of win from Yahoo Japan that I'm finally having delivered!

DW-004
MRG-1B-1
GW-9010R-4JF
GW-9110K
G-9000MC-8
DW-8400NK
BGW-100 White Baby-G Frogman
Bgw-103k Blue Jelly Baby-G Frogman
Stussy 25th Anniversary DW-6900
DW-6900SW
GW-410TCJ
DW-056BK
Kiks Tyo 25th Anniversary G-5500
DW-5700ML
DW-5725B
DW-5600RE
DW-6300-1A

and these bad boys.


----------



## Matty01 (Sep 6, 2011)

3 fashion brand quartz, 90 percemt off ... will give me something to wear in the moshpit, surf fishing and on the toilet. Gaskets not working, no problem ... I can just chuck em inthe bin


----------



## GTR83 (Dec 26, 2010)

The GW-9125D-8 is still on its way, so I guess it counts. Wow, I am not that much of a 'heavy hitter', G_Me... You're too awesome.


----------



## chewy99 (Apr 28, 2011)

G_Me said:


> Have we already filled up the original thread??? Well lets fill another! Here is a long list of win from Yahoo Japan that I'm finally having delivered!
> 
> DW-004
> MRG-1B-1
> ...


Yup the original thread is closed. But WOW you have all that incoming?!?! Man, I can barely find a place in the little corner space that I have for the 7 G's that I own. lol


----------



## G_Me (May 5, 2009)

GTR83 said:


> The GW-9125D-8 is still on its way, so I guess it counts. Wow, I am not that much of a 'heavy hitter', G_Me... You're too awesome.


Hehe, thanks. I don't know of "awesome" is the right word. Fiscally irresponsible is probably more accurate.


----------



## wuyeah (Apr 24, 2007)

today... *Jason*


----------



## kung-fusion (Dec 18, 2010)

G_Me said:


> Have we already filled up the original thread??? Well lets fill another! Here is a long list of win from Yahoo Japan that I'm finally having delivered!
> 
> DW-004
> MRG-1B-1
> ...


Um... that's seriously an enormous haul!


----------



## Tsip85 (Oct 28, 2010)

Yep! And looking at some of the model numbers, I don't know that I'd call it fiscally irresponsible, either. Sounds like great inventory!!! Fiscally irresponsible will be when I try to get that MINK Muddy from you to join the MINK Gaussman I've got coming!


----------



## BrendanSilent (Jan 8, 2011)

a mastermind????? dear god, you must post oodles of pics when that comes in, i dont think anybody else here has one.

seriously, did you just spend 3 g's on g's?


----------



## G_Me (May 5, 2009)

BrendanSilent said:


> a mastermind????? dear god, you must post oodles of pics when that comes in, i dont think anybody else here has one.
> 
> seriously, did you just spend 3 g's on g's?


These were purchases over nearly 2 months. But still, overboard of G shopping for just 2 months, right??? I just recently requested it to be shipped from Japan, as the deadline was quickly approaching anyways. A lot of them were much cheaper than you would think, mostly due to misspelling on the part of the Japanese sellers. Like the Stussy was listed as "Syussy", and I guess it flew under the radar and I got it for the opening bid amount. Its hard to tell its condition with the pictures provided in the listing, but for $90 I'm not going to complain!

As for the mastermind.....its just the case, lol. It was cheap and I've been wanting to get it for sometime, the set that is. This is the best I can do for now and it'll serve as motivation to stop making so many other purchases and focus on Mastermind Set.


----------



## kung-fusion (Dec 18, 2010)

G_Me said:


> These were purchases over nearly 2 months. But still, overboard of G shopping for just 2 months, right??? I just recently requested it to be shipped from Japan, as the deadline was quickly approaching anyways. A lot of them were much cheaper than you would think, mostly due to misspelling on the part of the Japanese sellers. Like the Stussy was listed as "Syussy", and I guess it flew under the radar and I got it for the opening bid amount. Its hard to tell its condition with the pictures provided in the listing, but for $90 I'm not going to complain!
> 
> As for the mastermind.....its just the case, lol. It was cheap and I've been wanting to get it for sometime, the set that is. This is the best I can do for now and it'll serve as motivation to stop making so many other purchases and focus on Mastermind Set.


That's a lot of eggs to put in one basket, you better hope it doesn't get lost in the mail!


----------



## Genabis74 (Jul 15, 2011)

Victorinox Dive Master 500 (Blue Dial on Stainless Bracelet) on it's way.

Currently bidding on a Citizen Orca, hopefully that one will be on it's way soon!


----------



## G_Me (May 5, 2009)

kung-fusion said:


> That's a lot of eggs to put in one baskeer hope it doesn't get lost in the mail![E]
> 
> Cripes, you're right!!! I was so concerned about saving a few bucks on shipping that I never considered it getting lost in the post. They just shipped it out today...fingers crossed.
> 
> Kung, what ever happened to that package of yours that got held up in customs. Did everything turn out okay? I hope you didnt get hit with custom fees.


----------



## kung-fusion (Dec 18, 2010)

G_Me said:


> kung-fusion said:
> 
> 
> > That's a lot of eggs to put in one baskeer hope it doesn't get lost in the mail![E]
> ...


----------



## showtime240 (Sep 27, 2008)

Just purchased this.


----------



## XxMACCAxX (Jan 17, 2012)

Got my first Amphibian on the way!!!!!!


----------



## ronbo (Jun 30, 2006)

I have a mint DW-9950 Seaman (Frogman) enroute . I have heard these are rather rare and like to collect the odd variants. Stay Tuned -Ronbo


----------



## psweeting (Aug 7, 2011)

G_Me said:


> Have we already filled up the original thread??? Well lets fill another! Here is a long list of win from Yahoo Japan that I'm finally having delivered!
> 
> DW-004
> MRG-1B-1
> ...


Bloody hell, I thought I'd been busy with the 7 I've got incoming from Japan since Christmas. I've added another couple since then that awaiting dispatch;


----------



## GShockMe (Mar 4, 2011)

G_Me said:


> Have we already filled up the original thread??? Well lets fill another! Here is a long list of win from Yahoo Japan that I'm finally having delivered!
> 
> DW-004
> MRG-1B-1
> ...


Ton of pictures of MRG-1B-1 when it arrive, PLEASE!!! Wow.. the part II of WDYHI is epic already.


----------



## GTR83 (Dec 26, 2010)

XxMACCAxX said:


> Got my first Amphibian on the way!!!!!!


I know you've been severely tempted by that one buddy, I hope the watch arrives to you soon!


----------



## Ekan (Dec 21, 2010)

Ordered a GD-100 MS-1. I wanted a tough watch for use on hikes etc. Big, robust and easy to read. Strange how you always find a need for another watch...

Sent from my GT-P7500 using Tapatalk


----------



## GrafiXpressions (Jan 20, 2011)

got one of these incoming and i'm super stoked!


----------



## wuyeah (Apr 24, 2007)

GrafiXpressions said:


> got one of these incoming and i'm super stoked!


That's a real gem!


----------



## desire68 (Dec 4, 2010)

This Seiko Orang Monster as the first purchase of the year of the Dragon!

@GrafiXpressions, Pls, pls, pls take a ton of pics of this rare Frogman, It's a long time grail of mine bruv!

@G-Me You, my friend are a ROCKSTAR!


----------



## GrafiXpressions (Jan 20, 2011)

I'll make sure to get some nice pics up when it arrives!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mrlebowski79 (Apr 27, 2011)

I have a g-7900-3dr incoming for myself and a blx100-1 baby g for my wife!


----------



## iidatdudeii (Jan 2, 2012)

LRG G-SHOCK .. now i need the yellow one .. anyone have one for sale let me know​


----------



## Tsip85 (Oct 28, 2010)

kung-fusion said:


> G_Me said:
> 
> 
> > you should really make a video of the unboxing.
> ...


----------



## XxMACCAxX (Jan 17, 2012)

Thanks mate still can't believe I actually went through with it and pulled the trigger. . . . now I just have to contain my anticipation while I wait for it to turn up



GTR83 said:


> I know you've been severely tempted by that one buddy, I hope the watch arrives to you soon!


----------



## boomslice (Feb 11, 2011)

iidatdudeii said:


> View attachment 626222
> 
> 
> LRG G-SHOCK .. now i need the yellow one .. anyone have one for sale let me know


That's my favorite of the 6900 LRG collabs, excellent pick up.
As for the yellow one, there's one on the bay at the moment. Good luck!


----------



## iidatdudeii (Jan 2, 2012)

thanx .. lucky enough to get it for a GREAT price .. was actually looking for the yellow one and stumbled on to this one .. couldnt pass it up .. undecided if I should keep or flip and double my money .. hmm ​


----------



## 1of2 (May 19, 2011)

Ive got 2 of these coming will post pics on Wednesday with a bit of luck:-!








One normal and one Addict........now thats what Im talking about.


----------



## Raguvian (Jul 31, 2010)

Posted this in the other thread (last post before it was locked) so here it is again:









The wait is too painful.


----------



## XxMACCAxX (Jan 17, 2012)

You SON OF A *^#$! lol I would love to have either of those..... nice catch



1of2 said:


> Ive got 2 of these coming will post pics on Wednesday with a bit of luck:-!
> 
> View attachment 626313
> 
> One normal and one Addict........now thats what Im talking about.


----------



## entropy96 (Nov 9, 2010)

Even though I'm not really a fan of the Frogman, I'll be receiving the Final Frogman maybe a few days from now 
I probably won't ever wear it, I'll just keep it as a memento in honor of the GW-200 series.


----------



## got6ponies (Jan 31, 2011)

got my frist 7002 over the weekend!


----------



## Tsip85 (Oct 28, 2010)

1of2 said:


> Ive got 2 of these coming will post pics on Wednesday with a bit of luck:-!
> 
> View attachment 626313


Time to add a new button to the bottom of the posts. I "Like" the watch. I "Hate You!" :-d


----------



## GShockMe (Mar 4, 2011)

Tsip85 said:


> Time to add a new button to the bottom of the posts. I "Like" the watch. I "Hate You!" :-d


Tsip, camo it, please. Or may be I should start my own dye job. I see an unused pot in the kitchen.. :think:


----------



## AgentZigZag (Jan 8, 2012)

Ordered this morning








Im going to have to reign it in a bit, over ten watches this month!


----------



## 1of2 (May 19, 2011)

Come on now fellas, be nice to me and I may be persuaded to part with one:-d


----------



## MDPlatts (Sep 18, 2011)

DW-5025SP 25th Anniversary Model - decided to have a few anniversary models as well as MRG's


----------



## GShockMe (Mar 4, 2011)

If Johnny says it's good, you gotta have it! I have G1250D incoming.









I just also receive G1500B (rose gold) to accompany GW2500B (pos display) and GW2500 (neg display - silver). Am I ana-dig G nut or what?


----------



## kung-fusion (Dec 18, 2010)

MDPlatts said:


> DW-5025SP 25th Anniversary Model - decided to have a few anniversary models as well as MRG's


I got this one in the mail last Saturday! It looks awesome in person, you will love it


----------



## wuyeah (Apr 24, 2007)

Today, Valentine's day, still not too late before she runs away~
*Jason*.....


----------



## link2derek (Jul 8, 2008)

*GD100-1A and GD100-1B . . . feels like a trend....*


----------



## ggyy1276 (May 21, 2006)

wuyeah said:


> Today, Valentine's day, still not too late before she runs away~
> *Jason*.....
> 
> View attachment 627056


That was rather quick, have you even received your first Jason?


----------



## adi_kretu84 (Mar 31, 2011)

I'm waiting for some time for this








By adi_kretu84 at 2012-02-15
and this








By adi_kretu84 at 2012-02-15
and this








By adi_kretu84 at 2012-02-15
and this








By adi_kretu84 at 2012-02-15

o| i hate waiting


----------



## wuyeah (Apr 24, 2007)

ggyy1276 said:


> That was rather quick, have you even received your first Jason?


NOT YET...it is shipping from Asia.


----------



## Shocker (Aug 4, 2011)

G7710KRT-3 G-Shock x Kawasaki on the way! Score!


----------



## StephenG (Jun 11, 2011)

My first G-Shock (G9100-2) incoming from HK


----------



## psweeting (Aug 7, 2011)

A couple of oldies but goodies; DW-6100FJ-5 and DW-8700


----------



## entropy96 (Nov 9, 2010)

I have a Parra incoming 
Will try to post pics once I get my hands on it.


----------



## wuyeah (Apr 24, 2007)

Today....
*Jason*









I don't know what is the matter with me....


----------



## the1hatman (Feb 17, 2011)

I can hardly believe it but it finally happened... I have my 1st Frog incoming! Not sure if my 5600's will ever forgive me :-s


----------



## link2derek (Jul 8, 2008)

G7900A-4, that's the Red Rescue, finally broke down and ordered it...


----------



## maxinflixion (May 18, 2009)

With 4 G's leaving me for greener pastures so far this week, I now have a Passarella Death Squad incoming. Very excited.


----------



## kung-fusion (Dec 18, 2010)

Men in Black Frogman
DW-5700
Two jellies that came with the DW-5700, I think they are g-shock minis. I will dye them.
A few spare parts for dye purposes
WW-5100 Wide Temp!!! (A watch I never thought I would get)


----------



## Caseiko (Oct 22, 2009)

DAMN!! Part 2??!!:-x:-d


----------



## Tsip85 (Oct 28, 2010)

At the rate we're going, this thread is going to be locked in NO time! I'll make a small contribution:


(borrowed pic)

I have some other goodies coming, too...but I don't want to spoil the fun in one post!


----------



## Tsip85 (Oct 28, 2010)

psweeting said:


> A couple of oldies but goodies; DW-6100FJ-5 and DW-8700
> 
> View attachment 627535


I almost picked up one of those, but I came across something similar that I had NEVER seen before. Can't wait for it's arrival!!


----------



## Genabis74 (Jul 15, 2011)

Citizen BN0016 Orca (Blue) can't wait!


----------



## psweeting (Aug 7, 2011)

This awesome find....


----------



## Shocker (Aug 4, 2011)

Tsip, what is that you posted there bud??


----------



## Tsip85 (Oct 28, 2010)

A very cool DW6900FL-4. I've been looking for this one for a while!! More borriwed pics:


----------



## kung-fusion (Dec 18, 2010)

So what's the unusual model that you've never seen before Tsip? C'mon, a hint at least...


----------



## rcorreale (Jan 25, 2008)

I've been lusting after one of these for a long while now and I got tired of constantly searching the FS forums for a nice used one so I ordered new from Tokyo yesterday and should be here by next Tue. if all goes well:

GW-5000-1jf (pic. borrowed from seller)


----------



## Tsip85 (Oct 28, 2010)

kung-fusion said:


> C'mon, a hint at least...


It's BROWN. ;-)


----------



## Drop of a Hat (Dec 16, 2011)

Cmon tsip just tell us already it looks freakin awesome.....

I've finally slowed down on watch buying for awhile (funds are dangerously low). All I've got is a strap from snpr that i ordered last month (can't wait) and a dievas rubber strap with deployant for my vortex which I have to try.

Sent Via Tapatalk


----------



## Tsip85 (Oct 28, 2010)

OK...I just thought this was too cool. I've always been intrigued by the model and thought about trying one out. When I saw this, I HAD to get it.



















You just don't see brown Gs anymore, and this even has a gold LCD, gold buttons and gold buckle. Model # DW6100GJ-5A


----------



## kung-fusion (Dec 18, 2010)

Wow, that's crazy, I never knew they made a brown version of that model... Whatever you do, don't try to remove the bezel. Just trust me on that.


----------



## Tsip85 (Oct 28, 2010)

But how am I going to camo it out with drab green without removing the bezel?? :-d


----------



## kung-fusion (Dec 18, 2010)

Tsip85 said:


> But how am I going to camo it out with drab green without removing the bezel?? :-d


Well, I guess it depends on the condition. It's just that these 6100's are very susceptible to resin rot, but this one looks to be in good condition, so you might have lucked out


----------



## Tsip85 (Oct 28, 2010)

Yeah...proof is in the pudding. It looks great, but I've had more than one that "looked" good. My GA Raysman was a prime example. I paid too much for it and the button covers cracked when I set the time. It went down hill from there. Don't know if the 6100 will be a keeper or not, but I couldn't pass up the chance to see that one in person!


----------



## MDPlatts (Sep 18, 2011)

MRG-121T-8A and 20th Anniversary Project Team Tough DW-5000SP-1JR


----------



## psweeting (Aug 7, 2011)

Tsip85 said:


> OK...I just thought this was too cool. I've always been intrigued by the model and thought about trying one out. When I saw this, I HAD to get it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I saw that one and chose the other, I preferred the white face and slightly camo band on the one I bought; that gold buckle is very nice though.


----------



## kung-fusion (Dec 18, 2010)

MDPlatts said:


> MRG-121T-8A and 20th Anniversary Project Team Tough DW-5000SP-1JR


I have one of these (the 5000SP). It's a cool watch--very similar to the Spike Lee but I like this one better because of the "project team tough" text and the fact that the colors pop on this one much more. The metal keeper is nice, too


----------



## MDPlatts (Sep 18, 2011)

kung-fusion said:


> I have one of these (the 5000SP). It's a cool watch--very similar to the Spike Lee but I like this one better because of the "project team tough" text and the fact that the colors pop on this one much more. The metal keeper is nice, too


Thanks - It will go nice with the 25th Anniversary Project Team Tough DW-5025SP-1JF I got the other day.


----------



## psweeting (Aug 7, 2011)

DW5600VT - N700


----------



## psweeting (Aug 7, 2011)

All the talk of 5000's and 5600's lately got me wanting one, so pulled the trigger on this couple;


----------



## BrendanSilent (Jan 8, 2011)

had this one in the back of my mind for a while, a good price came up so i went for it, should be in the mail tomorrow:

















now i just have to wait; does anyone know how long it takes to get a watch from AUSTRALIA??? arghhhh....


----------



## BrendanSilent (Jan 8, 2011)

psweeting said:


> View attachment 631351


show some pics when it comes in, nobody here has ever had real life pics of this one. i think more than a few of us are anxious to see what it looks like...


----------



## ronbo (Jun 30, 2006)

Finally found a "Blue Marble" DW-5600 D-1. VERY rare variant of the 5600 family with a screwback case and 901 module from 1992. Can't Wait  -Ronbo Casio: G-Shock DW-5600D-1 DW-5xxx photos, videos and specifications DW5600D-1 | Watch Archive


----------



## chewy99 (Apr 28, 2011)

BrendanSilent said:


> had this one in the back of my mind for a while, a good price came up so i went for it, should be in the mail tomorrow:
> 
> View attachment 632131
> 
> ...


I was about to get one similar but with resin strap instead.......but the seconds position kinda bugs me. I don't like it under the actual time. It's like its all by itself, counting to 60. So I settled with the prg 130.


----------



## TZA (Feb 5, 2012)

GWF-1000RD-4JF "MIBR" FROGMAN...

finally...


----------



## GShockMe (Mar 4, 2011)

BrendanSilent said:


> had this one in the back of my mind for a while, a good price came up so i went for it, should be in the mail tomorrow:


Brendan, I got a titanium pathfinder too. LOL

Just "picked up" this pathfinder PAW1500T-7V titanium bracelet. It happens that the WUS seller lives in Arizona near me. So we met to get the watch. It's nice to meet people with the same interest outside the computer screen.








Also got another bracelet incoming: G-741D-1A9. This cockpit series has the best implementation of backlight for ana-dig G IMO.


----------



## knightsofjersey (Sep 12, 2006)

Should be here later today.







Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## iidatdudeii (Jan 2, 2012)

2 incoming ..

















​


----------



## Pete26 (Feb 17, 2006)

BrendanSilent said:


> show some pics when it comes in, nobody here has ever had real life pics of this one. i think more than a few of us are anxious to see what it looks like...


Really like the colour on that one


----------



## boomslice (Feb 11, 2011)

ronbo said:


> Finally found a "Blue Marble" DW-5600 D-1. VERY rare variant of the 5600 family with a screwback case and 901 module from 1992. Can't Wait  -Ronbo Casio: G-Shock DW-5600D-1 DW-5xxx photos, videos and specifications DW5600D-1 | Watch Archive


That looks very unique. Congrats on a great find, now I can't wait to see some more pics when you get it.


----------



## Davidro (Dec 9, 2011)

Found another Stargate in .cn
~$10, but missing irreplaceable parts.


----------



## wuyeah (Apr 24, 2007)

BrendanSilent said:


> had this one in the back of my mind for a while, a good price came up so i went for it, should be in the mail tomorrow:
> now i just have to wait; does anyone know how long it takes to get a watch from AUSTRALIA??? arghhhh....


It is a very nice time piece. I love the weight on these guys.


----------



## kung-fusion (Dec 18, 2010)

I have one package containing 4 watches, three of which are unusual older models and one of which is a Men in Black Frogman.... and that package has been sitting in Customs since Feb 17.... Every morning I check the tracking to see if it clears. Maybe tomorrow.... :/


----------



## Elgin (Apr 11, 2011)

Well, I just happen to rediscover my love of digital watches, while I was selling a few autos, and next thing I know this happens.

I just kept hitting buy! Not all G's but all fun, and they start rolling in tomorrow!


----------



## iidatdudeii (Jan 2, 2012)

my 2nd LRG .. now I just need the "time is money" .. if you know anybody selling let me know please







​


----------



## XxMACCAxX (Jan 17, 2012)

Have these two on the way


----------



## Norrie (Sep 23, 2011)

The Todd just arrived and the smurf is on it's way.


----------



## TZA (Feb 5, 2012)

XxMACCAxX said:


> Have these two on the way


my frogman should arrive from japan today...

im just being curious, where did you purchase your MIBR from? i searched quite a bit for a reputable dealer and pricing for what i was willing to pay. ended up going with seiya-san. he stated he only had one left. lucky me.

piece.


----------



## GTR83 (Dec 26, 2010)

Elgin, that PRG-80T is awesome.


----------



## psweeting (Aug 7, 2011)

DW-5300-1CV









DW-5600VT-7T


----------



## Elgin (Apr 11, 2011)

Thanks! I'm wearing it right now. It's huge, but so light. I'm loving it.


----------



## mustang209 (Dec 31, 2011)

Just pulled the trigger on another Riseman (G9200GY)


----------



## stpete (Mar 5, 2011)

I've got a men in smoke frog on the way 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Sedi (May 21, 2007)

GW-810H - got it in a trade - I hope it arrives tomorrow in the mail. I always liked the color scheme - very stealthy. The module is well-known from the GW-9000 but the buttons should be a lot easier to use on the GW-810.

cheers, Sedi


----------



## GShockMe (Mar 4, 2011)

After my long debate on is it worth the tag, finally I decided to get it. The grail GW5000 is incoming. Thanks to WUS member.


----------



## kung-fusion (Dec 18, 2010)

GShockMe said:


> After my long debate on is it worth the tag, finally I decided to get it. The grail GW5000 is incoming. Thanks to WUS member.


Welcome to the 5000 club! I am currently waiting on a 5000 of my own: a DW-5000C from 1983 to be exact, not to mention a DW-5600D, a DW-8200Z, a G-5700, a couple of jelly minis for dye jobs, a DW-5000D, a WCCS 9600, three sets of frog resin, one 6900 band... oh, and a burning red frogman. I am a little nervous about the DW-5000C... the seller hasn't responded to my questions as to whether he shipped or not. He has good feedback, but it's strange. Also, several of the above are stuck in customs. Hopefully they make it through okay.

And here I was thinking I could slow down... No more watch purchases for own personal use until the 8200ER frog and the brown mudman come out!


----------



## GShockMe (Mar 4, 2011)

kung-fusion said:


> Welcome to the 5000 club! I am currently waiting on a 5000 of my own: a DW-5000C from 1983 to be exact.


Thanks. And that 1983 DW-5000C is the grail of the grail! I can't even dream to have it. Did you get it from Japan yahoo auction? That site is dangerous.


----------



## kung-fusion (Dec 18, 2010)

GShockMe said:


> Thanks. And that 1983 DW-5000C is the grail of the grail! I can't even dream to have it. Did you get it from Japan yahoo auction? That site is dangerous.


No, I got it on ebay. It was pretty beat up, and it wasn't a very well-placed auction, so I got it fairly cheap. I plan to restore it.


----------



## entropy96 (Nov 9, 2010)

GF-8250 Yellow Frogman


----------



## psweeting (Aug 7, 2011)

DW-9900MD









NOS DW-002RS-8 (I realise that's a -5 but it's the pic off the store that I purchased it from).


----------



## got6ponies (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## ad33lak (Sep 6, 2011)

GA110's:


----------



## got6ponies (Jan 31, 2011)

got it without grief!


----------



## BrendanSilent (Jan 8, 2011)

kung-fusion said:


> oh, and a burning red frogman.


welcome to the club yourself, kung!! the BR Frog club is getting to a respectable size on this forum. i doubt there's another site in the world with as many BR frog owners as we have


----------



## BrendanSilent (Jan 8, 2011)

Elgin said:


> Well, I just happen to rediscover my love of digital watches, while I was selling a few autos, and next thing I know this happens.
> 
> I just kept hitting buy! Not all G's but all fun, and they start rolling in tomorrow!


i LOVE the blue one (top middle), it looks so Tron-like and futuristic cool. i really wish they made it bigger or something similar in a bigger G.

oh and that titanium one is bananas! looks like the WUS crew has been hunting Ti pathfinders lately, me and gshockme have one incoming also


----------



## xevious (Feb 1, 2008)

I have 4 G-Lide GL-110's coming that were obtained directly from the land of the Rising Sun. Auction photos were crappy, so I want to wait until they're in hand and post a group photo. I'll have 8 of these altogether. I'm obsessed with the vintage G-Lide. ;-)


----------



## Feisar (Jan 29, 2011)

DW-5000SP and DW-8200BK




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## barstoolman (Mar 4, 2012)

G Shock New Era


----------



## kung-fusion (Dec 18, 2010)

Feisar said:


> DW-5000SP and DW-8200BK
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Congrats on scoring two very nice models. I told myself I wasn't going to buy any more until the new mudman and frog, and I went and jumped on a dead 8200bm frog and a Hawaiian lifeguard silencer on yahoo Japan. Note to self... no more looking at yahoo Japan until after I have both the er frog and the brown mudman!


----------



## Feisar (Jan 29, 2011)

Thanks KF! Yep, Yahoo JPN is dangerous especially to everyone's wallet and it's hard to "just browsing" and not click on the bid button, LOL!

Need to behave and focus on the new Frog and brown Mudman but I have a feeling a DW-5025SP might accidentally show up until those are released ;-)

Great catch on the 8200BM Froggie and Silencer! Can't wait to see the photos!



kung-fusion said:


> Congrats on scoring two very nice models. I told myself I wasn't going to buy any more until the new mudman and frog, and I went and jumped on a dead 8200bm frog and a Hawaiian lifeguard silencer on yahoo Japan. Note to self... no more looking at yahoo Japan until after I have both the er frog and the brown mudman!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dogboy (Jul 27, 2007)

After a year or so of buying nothing but automatics, i have two G's incoming. GLX6900 and G7900MS. Yeah, I know, identical modules. What can I say, I like tide and moon graphs.


----------



## psweeting (Aug 7, 2011)

DW-9900MD-9T Frogman









DW-8600YJ-9T Men in Yellow Fisherman









AW-500NS-7E3T Polar Sciences









and my first wrestling tie-in that I'm well chuffed with

DW-6600BBOB-1AJF


----------



## Norrie (Sep 23, 2011)

I have one of these on the way.


----------



## boomslice (Feb 11, 2011)

Two frogs incoming. Can't wait!


----------



## stpete (Mar 5, 2011)

boomslice said:


> Two frogs incoming. Can't wait!


And I've got his old GW200 headed my way (along with some parts).

Interested to see what you got after a decent sell-off.


----------



## desire68 (Dec 4, 2010)

I Think i still NEED this one!
Mike



Norrie said:


> I have one of these on the way.
> 
> View attachment 645673


----------



## boomslice (Feb 11, 2011)

stpete said:


> And I've got his old GW200 headed my way (along with some parts).
> 
> Interested to see what you got after a decent sell-off.


Indeed. Quick fire sale and I got the funds necessary to procure a grail. Thanks to all parties involved.


----------



## Davidro (Dec 9, 2011)

two Dw5600C- one Japan A!
The other, modeled by my gf's sister:







Some guy in Beijing selling them for US$20-a-pop, but its pot-luck.
Seems I got a boring one- Japan H, but condition looks ok working, no scratches, 4 screws, possible bent button though.


----------



## hoser133 (Jan 11, 2010)

After a long search, The Hundreds is on it's way!


----------



## arkolykos (Sep 5, 2009)

i just pulled the trigger and i am waiting.......


----------



## godizded (Jan 9, 2009)

Incoming?

This:









It will be my third G-8000. Love this model.

Cheers,

G.


----------



## Sedi (May 21, 2007)

godizded said:


> Incoming?
> 
> This:
> 
> ...


You're not alone (liking this model I mean):


cheers, Sedi


----------



## Tsip85 (Oct 28, 2010)

Can't believe I stumbled on one of these!!


----------



## Alexander King (Feb 20, 2012)

Here are my incoming...


----------



## Gawd (Feb 28, 2012)

On the left, GW3500B-1A, is en route and should be on my wrist within a week. My G8000-3V, which I've had since it was first released, needed a buddy (it's still on its original battery too).

















Sedi said:


> You're not alone (liking this model I mean):
> cheers, Sedi


That silver one is badass.


----------



## Sedi (May 21, 2007)

Gawd said:


> That silver one is badass.


Yes, it is one of my favourites of the G-8000-bunch:



cheers, Sedi


----------



## godizded (Jan 9, 2009)

Sedi said:


> You're not alone (liking this model I mean):
> 
> 
> cheers, Sedi


I know, Sedi. I remember your fantastic collection. 

Cheers,

G.


----------



## BrendanSilent (Jan 8, 2011)

it occured to me that for some wild reason, i never bought this one. i guess i just forgot??

anyway, i had a $10 gift card for Macy's, and they were having a 10% off sale today, so i ordered this one from them for $80 total and they are shipping it to my house for free!!

"The Dark Knight Rises" indeed, just in time for the movie this summer:


----------



## VA-Andy (Mar 4, 2012)

I just love me the 7900 series, so I have a yellow on the way.


----------



## Sedi (May 21, 2007)

VA-Andy said:


> I just love me the 7900 series, so I have a yellow on the way.
> 
> View attachment 649694


Hi and welcome Andy - nice choice! Always liked the color of that one! Everybody should have at least one yellow G!

I won an auction for a BNIB G-5500TS-8ER today - there were 3 for sale and I wanted to get the best price but I was stupid enough to type in 53€ when I wanted to bid 35€ and sure enough the price went up almost to my limit - so now I got the most expensive of the three - one went for an incredible 26€ - stupid me but still a good price.








c) amazon.de

cheers, Sedi


----------



## entropy96 (Nov 9, 2010)

A GW-5000 and a GW-6900.

So stoked!


----------



## hhwxcb8mn (Mar 12, 2012)

Yep! And looking at some of the model numbers, I don't know that I'd call it fiscally irresponsible, either. Sounds like great inventory!!! Fiscally irresponsible will be when I try to get that MINK Muddy from you to join the MINK Gaussman I've got coming!


----------



## GTR83 (Dec 26, 2010)

boomslice said:


> Indeed. Quick fire sale and I got the funds necessary to procure a grail. Thanks to all parties involved.


One of them is in red, I presume? ;-)

Sent from my GT-P1000 using Tapatalk


----------



## GShockMe (Mar 4, 2011)

It was quite a spending weekend. All on Master of G. I bought back GWF1000 from WUS member (same one that I sold to him ). An atomic rally mudman and a beat up green camo mudman. I also secured a spare band and bezel for my Master Blue.
Edit: And other grail, G9000MC8 white camo mudman. Yes!


----------



## xevious (Feb 1, 2008)

I'm hooked on vintage GLide. Got 5 more coming. Made a photo montage of just 4... images for 5th one disappeared already, so will have to wait upon arrival. Reverse display. Really stoked to have finally got it and can't wait to have 'em all in hand. :-!


----------



## entropy96 (Nov 9, 2010)

Just bought another Final Frogman and another DW-6900-1V.

It's unfortunate that my new 6900 is 'Made in China' and has a plastic buckle. :-(


----------



## MStillwood (Dec 10, 2007)

Won a trashed bezeled 6600 on eBay. Got here today. I fitted the 1199 in the 6900 bezel I had and viola! Pics to come. I have been waiting to build this watch for a LONG time.


----------



## Tsip85 (Oct 28, 2010)

Incoming...me?? A Plethora! Here's one small little taste (borrowed pic, as mine is NIB!):


----------



## kung-fusion (Dec 18, 2010)

Currently have 9 G-shocks, 5 of which are frogs, sitting around at FromJapan waiting for their warehouse move to be complete. Supposedly they will start shipping again in a day or so... Anyone have any news on this yet?


----------



## Fer Guzman (Feb 10, 2012)

I went a bit crazy over the last couple of days ever since I learned that g-shock japan releases different one's than in the USA (newbie), I ordered a GW5000 with metal/resin band which should get here in April, DW5600bb and Casio LCW-M150TD-1AJF should be here next week. I also bought an mrg-120t (jazzy edition).


----------



## Tsip85 (Oct 28, 2010)

kung-fusion said:


> Currently have 9 G-shocks, *5 of which are frogs*...


DAMN!!!! Can't wait to see that haul! I think I have 8 or 9 coming also, but NONE of them are Frogs.


----------



## nymjam (Nov 8, 2010)

Looking forward to this one getting here.....









Regards

J


----------



## laergan (Nov 20, 2011)

Getting ready for a gw-200-2jf, my first frogman  I'm thinking that this frog won't be my first...


----------



## Yang1815 (Aug 4, 2008)

Just got my GWF1000. Waiting for new bezel and band. Also got a yellow GWM5600 for my fiance. Still negotiating for another GWF... Wish me luck!


----------



## psweeting (Aug 7, 2011)

My first jammin colours...


----------



## Tsip85 (Oct 28, 2010)

Very awesome, P! But, I hate to "burst your bubble," but that's not a "Jammin' Colors." It's the *MC-3*, which I believe stood for "Marbled" colors because of the effect. Could also be "Mixed" colors, but I'm pretty sure I read somewhere that this series is clled Marbled Colors. The green Jammin Colors, *JC-3*, isn't quite as good looking and has white in it.


----------



## xevious (Feb 1, 2008)

I couldn't resist. ;-)









I have the regular GW-9100, but I'd always liked the look of the Men in Matte Black version. It's just so cool, so totally blacked out (including the case back). The only thing they forgot to blacken was the screws, which I might modify. Anyway, it is used but supposed to be in terrific shape, and quite a better deal than when priced new. I know... no tide or moon graph. Yet those functions aren't as important to me. Without all the clutter from those features, the Gatling Gun Gulfman looks very nice, especially this all blacked-out version. The only one I'd probably take over this is the Ocean Gray. b-)


----------



## psweeting (Aug 7, 2011)

Tsip85 said:


> Very awesome, P! But, I hate to "burst your bubble," but that's not a "Jammin' Colors." It's the *MC-3*, which I believe stood for "Marbled" colors because of the effect. Could also be "Mixed" colors, but I'm pretty sure I read somewhere that this series is clled Marbled Colors. The green Jammin Colors, *JC-3*, isn't quite as good looking and has white in it.


Ah, yes. The model number did end in MC. The auction said jammin in it too that's why I got it wrong.

I do like that Jammin one you put the pic of more though, the white face looks great. That's another I'll be after then...


----------



## psweeting (Aug 7, 2011)

Tsip85 said:


> Very awesome, P! But, I hate to "burst your bubble," but that's not a "Jammin' Colors." It's the *MC-3*, which I believe stood for "Marbled" colors because of the effect. Could also be "Mixed" colors, but I'm pretty sure I read somewhere that this series is clled Marbled Colors. The green Jammin Colors, *JC-3*, isn't quite as good looking and has white in it.


No!!!!!! I like that Jammin one better. You're right, the model number I have incoming ends in MC, it was advertised as a Jammin though. Cheers for clearing that up.


----------



## Norrie (Sep 23, 2011)

I have a yellow GW3500 on the way. I'll have 4 GW3XXX aviators now. Such a great series.


----------



## Tsip85 (Oct 28, 2010)

I'll gladly dispose of it for you...free of charge! The JC is nice but personally I'm a bigger fan of the MC. Still a very nice grab!


Sent from the office of the reincarnated President of the Republic of Texas.


----------



## kung-fusion (Dec 18, 2010)

xevious said:


> I couldn't resist. ;-)
> 
> View attachment 656222
> 
> ...


If this is the one that was on ebay, I almost bid on it, but my girlfriend called me away for something and when I came back the auction was over. I was sort of glad, because I have spent too much recently, but this is one model that I used to have (that I sold) and I wouldn't mind having back. this was my only photo of it:

(display is easier to read than this, it's just a bad shot)


----------



## Audigy (Nov 24, 2011)

xevious said:


> I couldn't resist. ;-)
> 
> View attachment 656222
> 
> ...


Sick G... in the top of my list.

Enjoy!


----------



## GShockMe (Mar 4, 2011)

Tsip85 said:


> Very awesome, P! But, I hate to "burst your bubble," but that's not a "Jammin' Colors." It's the *MC-3*, which I believe stood for "Marbled" colors because of the effect. Could also be "Mixed" colors, but I'm pretty sure I read somewhere that this series is clled Marbled Colors. The green Jammin Colors, *JC-3*, isn't quite as good looking and has white in it.


Interesting. The camo Mudman's also have the MC code. But they are in jam'in color series. G9000MC-3 (green) and G9000MC-8 (white).

OK. I just check Sjors' 50Gs blog. Seem like DW6900MC is in jam'in color. DW6900JC was released later. I think you're in the jam'in gang. |>

Read here -> 50 Gs


> Casio released this model in May 2006. There were 4 color variations of the DW-6900MC version. Also two G-5500MC's and two G-9000MC's were released. Later two G-5500JC's models and even later also two DW-6900JC's were added


----------



## psweeting (Aug 7, 2011)

GShockMe said:


> Interesting. The camo Mudman's also have the MC code. But they are in jam'in color series. G9000MC-3 (green) and G9000MC-8 (white).
> 
> OK. I just check Sjors' 50Gs blog. Seem like DW6900MC is in jam'in color. DW6900JC was released later. I think you're in the jam'in gang. |>
> 
> Read here -> 50 Gs


Super update thanks. Plus after reading that article I know the one I have incoming is the Japanese domestic model too, with the G on the light button.


----------



## xevious (Feb 1, 2008)

kung-fusion said:


> If this is the one that was on ebay, I almost bid on it, but my girlfriend called me away for something and when I came back the auction was over. I was sort of glad, because I have spent too much recently, but this is one model that I used to have (that I sold) and I wouldn't mind having back.


Tell your girlfriend that a guy on WUS says "THANK YOU!" :-! Yeah, I nabbed it. I expected it to go over $200 and anticipated that I would be outbid. I was really surprised to find that I'd won. And I have also spent too much recently... About $210 for five GL-110's from Japan. I wasn't planning on getting anything new for at least a couple more months, but when chance comes your way you've got to leap on it. It was the MIB or Ocean Gray Gulfman that I was going to get, leaning more on the latter (because I've got the 5025 Ocean Gray, nice to match it). Random chance called the shot, but no regrets. Either one would make me happy. This model looks so stealthy, especially with the back plate in black as well. Rare to find that in G-Shock styles (Frogman is only other model I can think of).


----------



## Feisar (Jan 29, 2011)

*G-Shock No. 51*
DW-5025SP-1JF
PROJECT TEAM Tough 25th Anniversary









*G-Shock No. 52
*DW-6900M-8T
Eric Haze


----------



## MDPlatts (Sep 18, 2011)

Not been around for 3-4 weeks - away on business, but FromJapan were working hard for me - Ditto on the one above (+ a few others) - I present DW-5000SP, DW-5025SP, GW225A and DW-1983...


----------



## stpete (Mar 5, 2011)

At least you guys make me look like I'm in control . I think it's been about two months since I haven't had some sort of watch or part in the mail either coming or going.

I've bought back my GWF-1000. Got mod parts for my GW-200 and DW5000SL incoming also. Another frog outgoing. Have a list of parts for another round of mods that I plan to order soon.


----------



## MDPlatts (Sep 18, 2011)

Theres also a DW-5025D (ocean grey) and an MRG-220BTN (Knitting Factory) coming - but they are held up in the FromJapan relocation - sat there for a week waiting for packing and "Charge 2" - ho hum.


----------



## boomslice (Feb 11, 2011)

Those anniversary models look so awesome, congrats to you guys for those great buys. I'm going to have to wait to buy the 30th anniversary model... :think:


----------



## Sedi (May 21, 2007)

Next for me is the small Seiko military SNK807. Always like the "Type B"-dial - hope it's not too small with 37mm diameter. Should make for a perfect everyday watch - at least when I'm not wearing a G :-d.

cheers, Sedi


----------



## Sandykun (Feb 16, 2012)

Just got this baby










Next for me is Gw-2000BD and Seiko Orange Monster ^^


----------



## aesdc (Dec 29, 2011)

Norrie said:


> I have one of these on the way.
> 
> View attachment 645673


What is this?! (sorry, g shock noob)
Very nice!


----------



## iidatdudeii (Jan 2, 2012)

finally found my grail for a decent price!!!







​


----------



## kung-fusion (Dec 18, 2010)

Just won this on yahoo japan DEP-600 (these are the photos from the auction). I have always been interested in this model, but I have never seen one in condition this good, so I had to go for it. I hope everything works okay.... Not that I would be using it for its intended purpose, I just think it looks cool. I don't know much about it or when it was made


----------



## MarcoM (Mar 16, 2012)

Finally sold enough watches and games to buy this new: GW 3000 bb. It will take some time to get here, because it's on back order.


----------



## Sandykun (Feb 16, 2012)

kung-fusion said:


> Just won this on yahoo japan DEP-600 (these are the photos from the auction). I have always been interested in this model, but I have never seen one in condition this good, so I had to go for it. I hope everything works okay.... Not that I would be using it for its intended purpose, I just think it looks cool. I don't know much about it or when it was made


I looked on this auction too 
Gonna bid it cuz it looked so mysterious, 200m, and twin sensor! wow! But in the end i ended up sleeping during the auction -__-"


----------



## Morteza (Apr 18, 2011)

Titanium won:


----------



## mccord9 (Mar 23, 2012)

My first g-shock gb-6900-1jf (The Bluetooth v4.0 watch) is on it's way from Japan. Very excited!


----------



## psweeting (Aug 7, 2011)

I don't think I've ever been more excited to win auctions as I have been for these two; a couple of grails and two of the main reasons I started hunting G-Shocks!!!!


----------



## GShockMe (Mar 4, 2011)

psweeting said:


> I don't think I've ever been more excited to win auctions as I have been for these two; a couple of grails and two of the main reasons I started hunting G-Shocks!!!!


Sweet! Lots of pictures when they arrive, please!! Does the backlight show the logo?


----------



## Tsip85 (Oct 28, 2010)

psweet, is that Megatron 6900 one that ended this morning? I was going to bid it, but I had reached my deposit limit. If it's the same, goad I didn't bid against you...again! Looks like we've been looking at a lot of the same things lately!!


----------



## Shocker (Aug 4, 2011)

psweeting said:


> Super update thanks. Plus after reading that article I know the one I have incoming is the Japanese domestic model too, with the G on the light button.


Never realized there was a difference between the export and JDM. Thanks Sjors, GShockMe, and psweeting for helping me discover I have the JDM as well


----------



## psweeting (Aug 7, 2011)

Tsip85 said:


> psweet, is that Megatron 6900 one that ended this morning? I was going to bid it, but I had reached my deposit limit. If it's the same, goad I didn't bid against you...again! Looks like we've been looking at a lot of the same things lately!!


Yes, it is the one that finished today. The Autobot one did too. I was after the red Evangelion one too but glad I didn't bid on that as I wouldn't have had enough for the two that I won.

Were you bidding on that blue jelly ICERC 200 Frogman? I saw a FromJapan bidder on it but it went for too much for my tastes.


----------



## GShockMe (Mar 4, 2011)

psweeting said:


> Yes, it is the one that finished today. The Autobot one did too. I was after the red Evangelion one too but glad I didn't bid on that as I wouldn't have had enough for the two that I won.
> 
> Were you bidding on that blue jelly ICERC 200 Frogman? I saw a FromJapan bidder on it but it went for too much for my tastes.


Look like the gang now has moved from ebay to Japanese Yahoo auction. Glad that I still don't have a gut (and fund) to go there. That site is a dangerous playground. :-d


----------



## ggyy1276 (May 21, 2006)

GShockMe said:


> Look like the gang now has moved from ebay to Japanese Yahoo auction. Glad that I still don't have a gut (and fund) to go there. That site is a dangerous playground. :-d


While some Eb*yer are really imagining up some very optimistic pricing, I'm not surprise that 
some forumers have decided to make their purchases on Japanese Yahoo auction instead, 
when there are better choices at more reasonable price.


----------



## dogboy (Jul 27, 2007)

ggyy1276 said:


> While some Eb*yer are really imagining up some very optimistic pricing, I'm not surprise that
> some forumers have decided to make their purchases on Japanese Yahoo auction instead,
> when there are better choices at more reasonable price.


Only problem with that is must read Japanese, and I'm not so good on that...


----------



## Tsip85 (Oct 28, 2010)

dogboy said:


> Only problem with that is must read Japanese, and I'm not so good on that...


When you search for Gs long enough on a Japanese site, you'll be very surprised at how quickly you learn to read Japanese!!

@psweet, I wasn't looking at any of those others, but there was a 5300ML that went just above what I would have wanted it for. I probably would have gone after it had I been allowed to bid! Thank God for deposits and bid limits!!! And I haven't started using From Japan yet...may need to PM you and compare fees, but when I did my "research" I felt SMJ was the better option for me. Been loving it a little too much so far!

Yes indeed, Yahoo Japan is a VERY dangerous playground!!


----------



## xevious (Feb 1, 2008)

I take it when you say "know how to read Japanese", you mean the strange "Japanglish" that Google Translate and others create when translating it. Some very bizarre things are conjured up, which has to be a lost in translation issue.

Oh I've definitely noticed a spike upward in closing auctions on YJ these days. More USA and European buyers are exercising proxy services, which is now reducing the chances of getting a bargain. I'm just glad I don't have "Frogmanitis." ;-)


----------



## Tsip85 (Oct 28, 2010)

Um, yeah...that too.  But when you look at enough of them, you actually start reading Japanese. Only when I want to read all the details to I "translate" it.


----------



## johnny.bravus (Jun 4, 2011)

*One more king and the riseman returns.*

Carence´s photo (sorry to use without asking):







I always said that I´d never buy this one. But it starts to look a bit better past weeks, and now I´m enjoying this carnival beast a lot! Just ordered last night.
And still the






to mod with white parts (I´ve sold the standard one).


----------



## GShockMe (Mar 4, 2011)

*Re: One more king and the riseman returns.*

While folks enjoy hunting the vintages oversea, I just catch up the latest G from our home here. I have my long desired GW9300 incoming, thanks to WUS member. I got a burning red incoming, the vintage one DW5600ED-4 (with bullbar, YES!). A DW-004VE-2V G-Lide (borrowed pic). Lastly, some spare bands and bezels for my swap-swap project. ;-)


----------



## tick tick tick tick BOOM! (Mar 22, 2012)

got my first G-Shock on its way










Am I going to be addicted?


----------



## dogboy (Jul 27, 2007)

I don't know about addicted, but I think you picked one of the best modules. The G7900 and GLX6900 are two of my favorites. Especially since I can use a tide-graph.


----------



## tick tick tick tick BOOM! (Mar 22, 2012)

dogboy said:


> I don't know about addicted, but I think you picked one of the best modules. The G7900 and GLX6900 are two of my favorites. Especially since I can use a tide-graph.


Thanks, I may have to come back to you on how to use it. Just had a phone call from the jewellers and its in, but it was the last one they had, and they've lost the box. Makes me think it Ex-display. Im not that bothered as im Basically getting it for free. Long story but I took another watch in to get fixed that cost me £65 and they lost it. The RRP was £130 and because it was discontinued they gave me store credit


----------



## Tsip85 (Oct 28, 2010)

tick, tick....welcome to the forum. That's a fantastic first G you just picked up, and to answer your question, YES you will be addicted!!! Especially after you see Mike's (Desire78) 7900!!


----------



## tick tick tick tick BOOM! (Mar 22, 2012)

Tsip85 said:


> tick, tick....welcome to the forum. That's a fantastic first G you just picked up, and to answer your question, YES you will be addicted!!! Especially after you see Mike's (Desire78) 7900!!


Thanks very much. I think Im addicted and I haven't even got it yet.


----------



## johnny.bravus (Jun 4, 2011)

kung-fusion said:


> Just won this on yahoo japan DEP-600 (these are the photos from the auction). I have always been interested in this model, but I have never seen one in condition this good, so I had to go for it. I hope everything works okay.... Not that I would be using it for its intended purpose, I just think it looks cool. I don't know much about it or when it was made


A steel GDF. Cool...


----------



## psweeting (Aug 7, 2011)

GShockMe said:


> Sweet! Lots of pictures when they arrive, please!! Does the backlight show the logo?


I believe the back-light of each does show the appropriate badge. To celebrate my incoming I've also splashed out on this bad boy!


----------



## selassje (Oct 22, 2010)

*Re: One more king and the riseman returns.*


----------



## dogboy (Jul 27, 2007)

tick tick tick tick BOOM! said:


> Thanks, I may have to come back to you on how to use it.


It's pretty tricky to get it started. If you search on here, I think there are a couple tutorial threads. Google was a great help, too. But then I had to play with the lunitidal interval to get it to match the local tides. But once I did that, it works well.


----------



## johnny.bravus (Jun 4, 2011)

*Re: One more king and the riseman returns.*

Oh, and I almost forgot:







Paid 275 USD shipped to Brazil, was it a good deal?


----------



## Tsip85 (Oct 28, 2010)

*Re: One more king and the riseman returns.*

Congrats on the DGK! And heck yeah it was a good deal. It's hard to find one in the States for that price shipped. I think the purple will suit you well.


----------



## johnny.bravus (Jun 4, 2011)

*Re: One more king and the riseman returns.*

Thanks Gabriel. It makes me feel better on buying so much lately. Can you give a word with my bank manager? lol

Thanks Mike. I´m sure I´ll, the kings are my favorites too. Lots of wrist presence with the orange and the DGK!


----------



## desire68 (Dec 4, 2010)

*Re: One more king and the riseman returns.*

Well done jb and welcome to the family, you'll love the wrist presence of the DGK, it's one of my favorites!
Mike


----------



## PFUND28 (Aug 12, 2010)

*Re: One more king and the riseman returns.*

Got a couple cheapies - G-300 and G-301..great beaters, got nato adapters coming


----------



## Tsip85 (Oct 28, 2010)

*Re: One more king and the riseman returns.*

An analog...me?? Don't tell anyone, but I just had to try it out...


----------



## chewy99 (Apr 28, 2011)

*Re: One more king and the riseman returns.*

Another ProTrek for me!:rodekaart


----------



## desire68 (Dec 4, 2010)

*Re: One more king and the riseman returns.*

@Chewy, this one is in my weekly rotation. You Never get tired of the "Black Titan"

@Tisip, Well, well, well, brother. Never thought i'd see this grace your wrist lol. Your gonna love this one bruv, it says so much without shouting about it! Now do the right thing and get the orange strap from the 3000M so that he will have a change of clothes for the summer!
Mike



chewy99 said:


> Another ProTrek for me!:rodekaart


----------



## chewy99 (Apr 28, 2011)

*Re: One more king and the riseman returns.*



desire68 said:


> @Chewy, this one is in my weekly rotation. You Never get tired of the "Black Titan"


Yeah man I can't wait until it gets here. Waiting is always the hardest part. "Black Titan", eh. It sounds appropriate.


----------



## Feisar (Jan 29, 2011)

*Re: One more king and the riseman returns.*

GXW-56KG-3JF


----------



## Nato060 (Oct 31, 2011)

*GD100*

Traded my G5500 for this one. That's the GD100, should be here tomorrow.


----------



## Stile442 (Feb 22, 2012)

*Re: GD100*

Just ordered a GDF-100-4DR from Amazon. Should be here on Thurs. My second G in a month after never owning one. I think I'm in trouble lol


----------



## xevious (Feb 1, 2008)

*Re: What do you have incoming?? -- It has arrived!*

My MIMB (Men in Matte Black) Gulfman arrived. I whipped up a few photos before doing an indepth cleaning, so they're not glam shots. I also included my standard GW-9100 Gulfman as a comparison. Love that black IP back plate.  The MIMB band is made of a softer resin so the band is more comfortable, but those ridges still bother me a little. I'll have to spring for a Riseman band, but thankfully the ones from the MIMB series are still available.


----------



## Tsip85 (Oct 28, 2010)

*Re: One more king and the riseman returns.*



desire68 said:


> @Tisip, Well, well, well, brother. Never thought i'd see this grace your wrist lol. Your gonna love this one bruv, it says so much without shouting about it! Now do the right thing and get the orange strap from the 3000M so that he will have a change of clothes for the summer!
> Mike


Funny you should say that. I got it today and the first thing I did was start looking for a spare set of adapters to see if I could find a way to make them work...I have two Safety Orange Zulus and I'm dying to get this on one! Which is shy I logged onto my computer in the first place tonight...How the hell do you get the straps off??


----------



## GShockMe (Mar 4, 2011)

Tsip85 said:


> Funny you should say that. I got it today and the first thing I did was start looking for a spare set of adapters to see if I could find a way to make them work...I have two Safety Orange Zulus and I'm dying to get this on one! Which is shy I logged onto my computer in the first place tonight...How the hell do you get the straps off??


You need two screwdrivers, hold one end and turn the other end. A watch holder helps in this case since both hands will be occupied. I remember there's an instruction thread not long ago. Will post if I can find it.


----------



## airrick23 (Mar 26, 2011)

Got the rasta in4mation and Todd Jordan coming in. Bought it from a listing in Craigslist Hawaii shipped to Cali.


----------



## kung-fusion (Dec 18, 2010)

GShockMe said:


> You need two screwdrivers, hold one end and turn the other end. A watch holder helps in this case since both hands will be occupied. I remember there's an instruction thread not long ago. Will post if I can find it.


Ugh.... I hate those types of bands. The silencer band is like that too. On top of that it has slotted screws


----------



## GShockMe (Mar 4, 2011)

Finally, my grail shows up. I waited and I snipped. Now I have them all, MTG1000G-9A, MTG1000-1A, and MTG1000BR-1A. The grail is achieved. What should I do next?










I also picked up a bracelet vintage from WUS member here DW5700D-8. I love bracelet watches.


----------



## JayDeeOhh (Oct 5, 2008)

Just ordered one of these this morning!


----------



## Feisar (Jan 29, 2011)

G-Shock x Rush / GA-110RU-1AER 








Utraseven 45th Anniversary


----------



## Tsip85 (Oct 28, 2010)

(borrowed pic)

And I mentioned yesterday I was convinced I needed another one of these...so I pulled the trigger on one!!










OH, and not to forget, I somehow managed to get ANOTHER one of these!!



March has turned out to be quite a good month!!


----------



## HOZAYEM (Feb 28, 2012)

DW004E-5AT headed my way....By chance, does anyone know what size Zulu I can fit on this. The one I'm getting strap is pretty beat. Been looking and can't find any measurements.


----------



## Tsip85 (Oct 28, 2010)

24mm will fit, but because of the shape of the adapters 22mm would probably look better.


----------



## xevious (Feb 1, 2008)

After seeing the presentation by Sjors on the G-7501, I've long wanted one. Very cool design and color scheme. But they're pretty hard to come by, after a short release time around 2005. This was the only negative display variation in the G-7500/GL-7500 line.

Well, finally... Saonoi decided to let go of his (I'm not sure, but I think he might have bought it from Chad back in 2007), and I got lucky enough with the timing to be there and nab it. 









I've got a GL-7500 in light blue that will pair nicely with this one. Very good contrasting colors and an interesting mix of displays and functions around the same general design.


----------



## psweeting (Aug 7, 2011)

MR-G 210









White Rei Evangelion 5600 in well used condition.









Rush GA110 + a Rush T-Shirt to wear with it.


----------



## MDPlatts (Sep 18, 2011)

1st batch of purchases from fromJapan + one from the bay.

DW-5025D-8JF Ocean Grey 25th Anniversary (just want the M5625E glorious gold now - not interested in the others) and MRG-220TBN-9 - both new (or allegedly new).

And then DW-5000C-1B - need to pluck up some polishing courage (a hopefully minor rh-edge chip and some scratches on the face, back is ok) - or get something cheap to practice on first, came wearing brazilian bezel/strap repros - but I put the original bezel back on but havent put the strap back on - both seem sound + the brazilian repro's should I want to wear it much (or at all).

There are 2 x DW-5600C-1V's and 2 x MRG-2000DJ's - all "junk" to come so perhaps I might get some polishing in - all still waiting to be packed after a week.


----------



## brad15470 (May 24, 2006)

A new DW-5600eg-9 waiting at the Post Office 








TIMERENDERER.COM


----------



## vokotin (Jun 2, 2011)

Well.. we're in April by now so, hope to get the Gw5000 delivered to my front door very soon!


----------



## rogerlike (Dec 29, 2010)

Feisar said:


> G-Shock x Rush / GA-110RU-1AER


Wow, the box is dodecahedral? That is awesome.


----------



## HOZAYEM (Feb 28, 2012)

Tsip85 said:


> 24mm will fit, but because of the shape of the adapters 22mm would probably look better.


Appreciate the the info. Thanks.


----------



## dogboy (Jul 27, 2007)

MDPlatts said:


> 1st batch of purchases from fromJapan + one from the bay.
> 
> DW-5025D-8JF Ocean Grey 25th Anniversary (just want the M5625E glorious gold now - not interested in the others) and MRG-220TBN-9 - both new (or allegedly new).
> 
> ...


OK, that's it. That MRG-220 has me convinced that someone needs to pm me the link to this "fromJapan"!


----------



## entropy96 (Nov 9, 2010)

Finally!

My Holy G is incoming!









I will post pics immediately when the watch arrives.

I am sooooo stoked!


----------



## MDPlatts (Sep 18, 2011)

dogboy said:


> OK, that's it. That MRG-220 has me convinced that someone needs to pm me the link to this "fromJapan"!


Free Proxy Bidding & Shopping Service For Japan Goods?FROM JAPAN LIMITED - there is another on yahoo.co.jp here from where I bought it using FJ - Á÷ÎÁÌµÎÁ¡ªMRG¡¡¸ÂÄê¥â¥Ç¥ë¡¡MRG-200T¡¡¥Õ¥ë¥Á¥¿¥ó¤Ç¤¹¡£ - Yahoo!¥ª¡¼¥¯¥·¥ç¥ó - but for more than I paid and not in as new condition - 19800 yen - which is about £160 or $240 + P&P

But I still like this - not that I'd pay the Y66,000/£400/$600 they want for it -


----------



## GShockMe (Mar 4, 2011)

Bullbar bullbar bullbar...

Bars with watches DW5600VTLS (LOST collab) and DW6630B-9.
















Bars only from ChronoWatch. All pics are borrowed.


----------



## threejean (Feb 14, 2006)

Another Raysman!! From bbtiesto off the bay.


----------



## lomaboy02 (Dec 18, 2011)

_My Pegleg watermelon came in today, really happy with it
_


----------



## Norrie (Sep 23, 2011)

The yellow GW-3500B arrived today. I love my 3000B, BD and M and after reading a recent post with opinions between the 3000 and 3500, I was expecting to love the 3500 just as much. But I don't (insert frowny face here). I hope it grows on me.


----------



## dogboy (Jul 27, 2007)

MDPlatts said:


> Free Proxy Bidding & Shopping Service For Japan Goods?FROM JAPAN LIMITED - there is another on yahoo.co.jp here from where I bought it using FJ - Á÷ÎÁÌµÎÁ¡ªMRG¡¡¸ÂÄê¥â¥Ç¥ë¡¡MRG-200T¡¡¥Õ¥ë¥Á¥¿¥ó¤Ç¤¹¡£ - Yahoo!¥ª¡¼¥¯¥·¥ç¥ó - but for more than I paid and not in as new condition - 19800 yen - which is about £160 or $240 + P&P


Thanks MDPlatts. Price isn't too bad, for that model watch, IMO, but that one looks a little rougher than I would hope. Although, I guess if it looked better, it would cost more.


----------



## shaynster (Feb 26, 2011)

I should have this one in a couple days. It will be my first G-shock and I'm already looking for my second. I'd really like to have the new tan and brown Mudman coming out.

GD-100MS-3


----------



## shaynster (Feb 26, 2011)

I should have this one in a couple days. It will be my first G-shock and I'm already looking for my second. I'd really like to have the new tan and brown Mudman coming out.

GD-100MS-3


----------



## johnny.bravus (Jun 4, 2011)

Third king in couple weeks and the 5th to my colection. Guess I fell in love with the kings!


----------



## psweeting (Aug 7, 2011)

Tsip85 said:


> (borrowed pic)
> 
> And I mentioned yesterday I was convinced I needed another one of these...so I pulled the trigger on one!!
> 
> ...


We will definitely have to start chatting before we keep ordering the same watches. Mine arrived today and is pearly translucent. Really happy it isn't yellowed at all.


----------



## Tsip85 (Oct 28, 2010)

LOL...I've got a few more in "batch" right now, so I'll have to wait. But from the pics, it's supposedly NIB w/ dead battery but I can tell it's yellowed.


----------



## GShockMe (Mar 4, 2011)

psweeting said:


> We will definitely have to start chatting before we keep ordering the same watches. Mine arrived today and is pearly translucent. Really happy it isn't yellowed at all.


I used to have this one. It is huge (about the same size as GW3000). Mine was yellow already. I hate it, sorry.

BTW, any reason why it uses 15, 18, 21 numbers instead of 3,6,9?


----------



## MDPlatts (Sep 18, 2011)

dogboy said:


> Thanks MDPlatts. Price isn't too bad, for that model watch, IMO, but that one looks a little rougher than I would hope. Although, I guess if it looked better, it would cost more.


The one I posted pics of was cheaper and much better - just depends on whats available like ebay/other sites.


----------



## Drop of a Hat (Dec 16, 2011)

I've got a Dw 6600 off the sales forum and I just pre ordered a 5600 breezy colors off the bay. 

Really excited to see both.

Sent Via Tapatalk


----------



## mhammer8 (Apr 12, 2011)

Grrr, I bowed to the peer pressure and bought an army green atomic King just now. From Tokyo. I never sprung for EMS Speedpost before, how much faster is it? Last JDM G I bought from Osaka, standard post took around 10 days. Anyway, wish me luck with the old buyer's remorse


----------



## showtime240 (Sep 27, 2008)

Just purchased this AND


----------



## stpete (Mar 5, 2011)

Got something I've been wanting for a while. I'll definitely be in trouble with the wife. But, a decent deal on an MTG-1500. In my tradition of no watch unmodified, I've already ordered both black and orange resin band from pacparts to go with it. I know the black will look good, but not sure about orange ... we'll see.


----------



## kung-fusion (Dec 18, 2010)

Excited to say I have my second DW-5000C arriving tomorrow! Should be in great condition, except for the bezel, which is all broken up.

Also have a yellow speed 5600C coming tomorrow with original resin. I got it cheap so I don't know... bad pics... kind of a gamble. Hopefully the resin is not going to shatter the second I pick it up, but we'll see....

Also have five coming in from Japan, hopefully arriving tomorrow, all used models, I don't know if I am going to keep any of them so I am not going to mention them. It depends how they look and what I can do with them (restoration wise).


Five more coming in from Japan via FedEx.... should arrive Monday. Some interesting models including the DEP-600 I mentioned in an earlier post. This shipment had to be FedEx because it weighed too much for EMS... FedEx called me and wanted a breakdown of the value of the watch components. They sent me an email and forms to fill out. I had to say what the cases were made of, the origin and value of the movements, the composition of the bands, the type of battery... ugh... they're just digital watches people! I have a feeling I may end up paying some customs fees on this shipment.

Oh, also have a composite bracelet and bullbars coming in from tiktox...

I've spent WAAAAAY too much recently.


----------



## mhammer8 (Apr 12, 2011)

kung-fusion said:


> Excited to say I have my second5600c


I just missed one on Ebay yesterday with a huge crack in the bezel...ended up buying 2 others so glad I didn't win. Didn't you say
You tracked down a WW-5100 recently as well? I got sniped on a GOODWILL auction of all places on one of those last week as well. That's my ultimate must-own one, it's awesome you tracked one down. Had to be someone here who got it, I keep waiting to hear. Goodwill auctions are just a snipe-a-thon, I'm never going back there


----------



## GShockMe (Mar 4, 2011)

kung-fusion said:


> Oh, also have a composite bracelet and bullbars coming in from tiktox...
> 
> I've spent WAAAAAY too much recently.


Once enter tiktox store, it's hard not to grab another toy or two on the way out. I went there for bullbars, but also got spare bands, bezels, and a bracelet for my GIEZ. :banghead:


----------



## kung-fusion (Dec 18, 2010)

mhammer8 said:


> I just missed one on Ebay yesterday with a huge crack in the bezel...ended up buying 2 others so glad I didn't win. Didn't you say
> You tracked down a WW-5100 recently as well? I got sniped on a GOODWILL auction of all places on one of those last week as well. That's my ultimate must-own one, it's awesome you tracked one down. Had to be someone here who got it, I keep waiting to hear. Goodwill auctions are just a snipe-a-thon, I'm never going back there


I got my ww5100 about a month ago or more and was really lucky to get it for under $500 and it is flawless except for a few marks on the caseback. Probably worth $800. Still missing the ww5300 but I am not going to get one anytime soon. I am super excited about the dw5000c, because it seems like the condition is really good and it will be nice to have one to wear and one to keep mint.


----------



## psweeting (Aug 7, 2011)

My first BAPE - DW-5600 Blue









A DW5600-L on white leather









Lost DW-6900BLS









An unseen Star Wars DW-5600VT - not sure if it's the white or black faced one.

Two AW-500D-4ET (trying to get the full set of these)















Finally a bit of a bizarre impulse purchase, my first Tag Heuer...


----------



## mhammer8 (Apr 12, 2011)

I never liked 6900 module with the 3 little circles on top...didn't know in my ignorance that you could also get this older module so excited to see if I like my first 6900. Bonus: seafoam green bezel with brown strap!


----------



## citizenfox (Jul 21, 2010)

shaynster said:


> I should have this one in a couple days. It will be my first G-shock and I'm already looking for my second. I'd really like to have the new tan and brown Mudman coming out.
> 
> GD-100MS-3


I have this. Wore it today. Its a keeper. Dial has amazing depth in person.


----------



## Fer Guzman (Feb 10, 2012)

GShockMe said:


> Once enter tiktox store, it's hard not to grab another toy or two on the way out. I went there for bullbars, but also got spare bands, bezels, and a bracelet for my GIEZ. :banghead:


the exact thing happened to me, I bought some bull bars and ended up buying a gw-5000 strap/bezel and a giez strap


----------



## psweeting (Aug 7, 2011)

Brand new, MIY DW-9100 Riseman (sorry for the stock image, no photo from where I bought it)


----------



## kung-fusion (Dec 18, 2010)

Nice pickup! Can you believe I found one of the old-school Risemans.... at the BEACH of all places!? It needs a new band, and I think maybe a new battery. But still pretty awesome. Wears smaller than I imagined from photos.


----------



## Golazzo (May 12, 2011)

I've got a GW4000 in green coming from a eBay seller in Italy. Paid £256 shipped to Uk


----------



## psweeting (Aug 7, 2011)

kung-fusion said:


> Nice pickup! Can you believe I found one of the old-school Risemans.... at the BEACH of all places!? It needs a new band, and I think maybe a new battery. But still pretty awesome. Wears smaller than I imagined from photos.


Yours will probably get more wrist time.


----------



## BrendanSilent (Jan 8, 2011)

got this one incoming, in like-new condition, for $136 shipped, holy crap! gotta be the cheapest i've seen a Core go for.


----------



## toasterburn (Oct 21, 2008)

No watches coming, but I did just get a good deal on a Bombay watch display box on ebay.


----------



## bajachild (Feb 15, 2006)

Casio DEP 600. I've wanted a diver for a while. No Gs interesting to me lately. And for $100, it seemed like a good deal. I'll post when it comes. 

Mike


----------



## kung-fusion (Dec 18, 2010)

bajachild said:


> Casio DEP 600. I've wanted a diver for a while. No Gs interesting to me lately. And for $100, it seemed like a good deal. I'll post when it comes.
> 
> Mike


Welcome to the DEP club!


----------



## bajachild (Feb 15, 2006)

kung-fusion said:


> Welcome to the DEP club!


Thanks! This is the first of hopefully more. I think I'll love it.

Mike


----------



## got6ponies (Jan 31, 2011)

*Titanium*

*Orca Diver*


----------



## macleod1979 (Apr 1, 2012)

I just got into scuba diving, so I ordered a Casio DEP 600. Can't wait to test it out!

-J


----------



## MDPlatts (Sep 18, 2011)

MRG-1000T "Tactician", GW-M5625E-7JF "Glorious Gold" and DW-5000-1JF and a "pot luck job-lot of 4 (one of which is an MRG-1 and one a 5000/5600 - not sure on the others)" - and perhaps a couple of others in a few days if bidding goes ok - pics when I get them in a couple of weeks.


----------



## Feisar (Jan 29, 2011)

A Muddy Frog ;-)


----------



## GShockMe (Mar 4, 2011)

Two white, one mil-green and one pro:

GW410TCJ-7 Triple Crown Silencer, G-304EH-7JR the 2nd Eric Haze collab














G8000-3V I heard a lot of praise for this 2958 module, PRW5100-1 (for real and not free)


----------



## Tsip85 (Oct 28, 2010)

Nice...great find on the Silencer. I'm still waiting to come across the IN4MATION Silencer.

Sent from the office of the reincarnated President of the Republic of Texas.


----------



## kung-fusion (Dec 18, 2010)

Was that the silencer that was on ebay a few days ago? I was watching that and considered bidding, but decided I don't need any more silencers, so I let it slide.


----------



## D. Dubya (May 30, 2011)

G9000MX-2! I thought the Blue ones were all gone but I found one on the 'bay and snatched it at a decent price a couple of days ago. 








Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## GShockMe (Mar 4, 2011)

kung-fusion said:


> Was that the silencer that was on ebay a few days ago? I was watching that and considered bidding, but decided I don't need any more silencers, so I let it slide.


Yep, that one. To my surprise it didn't go higher (thanks, kung). I was against another sniper which didn't put in much on it. The Eric Haze one was also ending the same day. It was a good day for me. I plan to swap a black bezel and band on the silencer to make it more wearable.


----------



## dogboy (Jul 27, 2007)

One of these to match my stable of G9100, GLX5600, GLX6900, and G7900.


----------



## Harayasu (Oct 27, 2009)

A Casio DW-6900 is on it's way to my home.


----------



## Shocker (Aug 4, 2011)

GShockMe said:


> Yep, that one. To my surprise it didn't go higher (thanks, kung). I was against another sniper which didn't put in much on it. The Eric Haze one was also ending the same day. It was a good day for me. I plan to swap a black bezel and band on the silencer to make it more wearable.


I watched the same seller fail to sell the Silencer in an auction a couple weeks ago. So he re-listed it at $100, glad I didn't turn it into a 3-way snipe-a-thon  (wonder if the other sniper is WUS affiliated?) Enjoy the watch! I spoke with the seller and he refused to sell off Ebay when his first auction didn't acquire any bids.


----------



## chronic01uk (Mar 14, 2012)

A blue G-100 off the bay hidden in a watch bundle that i won for £3.70 lol


----------



## jack3630 (Feb 15, 2006)

Hello,

today a very nice watch from TIMEX was brought from Amazon. A Ironman T5K196. It is also built like a tank like a G-Shock. I am very pleased. Is has all basic functions I need: time, stopwatch, timer and alarm. Chime and alarm is a bit louder than on a G-Shock.

Daniel









Sent from my MB525 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Feisar (Jan 29, 2011)

Pre-ordered the Men in Military Colors Froggie and Mudman, arriving at the end of the month from Japan.


----------



## stpete (Mar 5, 2011)

I just won my first japan auction. A dw-5000-1jf. Still figuring things out.


----------



## captain kid (Jan 6, 2010)

Just ordered this G-5500


----------



## psweeting (Aug 7, 2011)

A brand new, boxed and tagged GE-2000-1JF (i'll post pics when it arrives next week).


----------



## kung-fusion (Dec 18, 2010)

psweeting said:


> A brand new, boxed and tagged GE-2000-1JF (i'll post pics when it arrives next week).
> 
> View attachment 680629


Can't seem to find the quadruple LIKE button!


----------



## cuica (Feb 27, 2009)

captain kid said:


> View attachment 680179
> 
> Just ordered this G-5500


I've been eyeing this one,make sure you get you post some pics when it arrives!


----------



## psweeting (Aug 7, 2011)

BrendanSilent said:


> got this one incoming, in like-new condition, for $136 shipped, holy crap! gotta be the cheapest i've seen a Core go for.
> 
> View attachment 675645


How much wrist time is this getting? I'm picking mine up tomorrow from a local seller.


----------



## Tsip85 (Oct 28, 2010)

stpete said:


> I just won my first japan auction. A dw-5000-1jf. Still figuring things out.


Welcome to the Devil's Playground!! I'm currently waiting for a box w/ 8 or 9 from Japan.


----------



## captain kid (Jan 6, 2010)

cuica said:


> I've been eyeing this one,make sure you get you post some pics when it arrives!


Will do! Should be here in 4 days.


----------



## chrischoi (Feb 3, 2012)

I got a LUM-TEC LZ3 on the way.  

Sent from my SGH-T989


----------



## stpete (Mar 5, 2011)

Tsip85 said:


> Welcome to the Devil's Playground!! I'm currently waiting for a box w/ 8 or 9 from Japan.


Yeah, I have some more snipe bids out:roll:.


----------



## MDPlatts (Sep 18, 2011)

Two MRG-2000DJ's - both marked "junk" on yahoo.co.jp - but just needed some charging...

Though the one on the left has a few very minor scratches on its face but nothing a little polishing should be able to help with.

It also has a strange concept of the time - as shown by the hands. My MRG-8100B has a way to align the hands (e.g. to adjust them to line up with 12:00) - but I can't find the procedure on in the MRG-2000 manual - http://ftp.casio.co.jp/pub/world_manual/wat/en/qw2752.pdf - i'll have to see if theres anything in the MRG-2100/3000 manual which might just not have been documented - or try the 8100 procedure and see if it lets me do it.

Also got 2 MRG-1000T's Tactician's and an MRG-1001 Tactician coming in - all different (silver, blue and red/gold) - and two of them marked as "junk" - so we'll see what some new batteries will do.

Must stay away from FromJapan


----------



## kung-fusion (Dec 18, 2010)

Gotta love the "junk" products!


----------



## GShockMe (Mar 4, 2011)

MDPlatts said:


> It also has a strange concept of the time - as shown by the hands. My MRG-8100B has a way to align the hands (e.g. to adjust them to line up with 12:00) - but I can't find the procedure on in the MRG-2000 manual - http://ftp.casio.co.jp/pub/world_manual/wat/en/qw2752.pdf - i'll have to see if theres anything in the MRG-2100/3000 manual which might just not have been documented - or try the 8100 procedure and see if it lets me do it.


The form and display of this MRG2000 is similar to my GW1201A (module 3347). So I guess you can enter the hand setting mode (after stop watch) where you can move the minute hands manually with B and D buttons to be the same as the digital time. Oh.. it's on page 5, left column.


----------



## MDPlatts (Sep 18, 2011)

GShockMe said:


> The form and display of this MRG2000 is similar to my GW1201A (module 3347). So I guess you can enter the hand setting mode (after stop watch) where you can move the minute hands manually with B and D buttons to be the same as the digital time. Oh.. it's on page 5, left column.


Yes, done that - but each time the time is changed - which could be every few weeks - it will go out again - and I had to correct the time - they are fixed now until I need to correct the time again (since the atomic signal reception on the 2000/2100/3000 doesn't work in the uk - despite being on the same frequency as japan). But the MRG-8100 has a corrections mode - the hands go to where the watch things 12-noon is and you correct it - then all the other times show show correctly too. But that is probably only a feature of the 5000 series modules.


----------



## xevious (Feb 1, 2008)

psweeting said:


> A brand new, boxed and tagged GE-2000-1JF (i'll post pics when it arrives next week).
> 
> View attachment 680629


The Pinninfarina design is really unusual. The only trouble with this model is that the strap is attached to the watch in a proprietary way, with no apparent means to substitute with an alternate. So, definitely wear with care!


----------



## newnan3 (Apr 4, 2012)

Cant wait!! b-)


----------



## BrendanSilent (Jan 8, 2011)

i just ordered a Jackson Marina Militaire homage, not the typical PAM design but more of an "old man" watch. i specifically wanted something that looks like it was from a long time ago, with classical styling. the hardest thing was finding something with NO day or date, no chrono dials, etc. i would have preferred no sub dials at all, but that proved nearly impossible.

still, it's got an exhibition screwback case, dome crystal, same water resist as a Suunto Core, and a 56-hour power reserve on a hand-wind Unitas movement, with a riveted wide leather strap. i am REALLY excited to get it now!! depending on the impression in real life, i may order a few more in different styles/colorways:


----------



## Robbie (May 13, 2008)

Should arrive today 
My 1st Frogman


----------



## psweeting (Aug 7, 2011)

I really don't like how my GW-3000B looks with the orange strap on it so when I found a GW-3000M for less than retail I snapped it up.


----------



## Chrisek (Apr 19, 2012)

Got my 1st two coming. Pick up my first king (GX56-1A) on the last Sunday this month, and ordered a GW7900-B1 as well. 
















I'm pretty excited and am getting addicted to the g's and I don't even have them yet! Crap, I'm so done.


----------



## Chrisek (Apr 19, 2012)

Funny, I couldn't upload from my iPad. Had to use a real computer LOL.















Chris


----------



## Golazzo (May 12, 2011)

Robbie said:


> Should arrive today
> My 1st Frogman
> 
> View attachment 683034
> View attachment 683035


May i ask where you purchased from, I'm from the UK and very interested in this watch


----------



## Tsip85 (Oct 28, 2010)

Chrisek, Welcome to the fun and a great "first" pick!! Two excellent models of what is sure to turn to MANY!!!


----------



## dogboy (Jul 27, 2007)

Robbie said:


> Should arrive today
> My 1st Frogman
> 
> View attachment 683034
> View attachment 683035


That is a sweet Frog!


----------



## azpops (Jul 10, 2010)

I couldn't resist!










I tried, but resisting was FU-TILE!

PS Chrisek, Aloha! Ad another local boy to the mix! Cept, I've been in the Mainland so long, I turned into a Haole! That's IF I evah go back! ... LOL


----------



## clark.j.kent (Mar 17, 2010)

I have an incoming PVD 5600 Bracelet + Blacked Out 5600 Bezel + G-5600CC-2 which will equal upon arrival and customisation:









(Mock up done in MSPaint)


----------



## grunk den gale (Apr 16, 2012)

picking up the GW-9100 Mudman in RED, next wednesday  and just recieved the IP all black bracelet for the Giez GS-1001-4A, the next beauty to buy ;-)


----------



## Fer Guzman (Feb 10, 2012)

GW-5000B AND DW-5600C will post pics when they arrive next week


----------



## Chrisek (Apr 19, 2012)

aloha azpops! Cool g-shocks are definitely tough to get on island!

So I ordered a non-US model today which I've just fallen for:









Yes, the infamous dw100ms-3. I'm really looking forward to it (and gives me a shot at trying the 100-series). My firstG lands Monday. I've sworn off any more (2 in mail and 1 at Macy's for friends & family) until next pay period. Well, unless I win that ebay one . . . . . . :roll:

Wish me luck with my addiction. This is gonna be tough.


----------



## Sedi (May 21, 2007)

Pulled the trigger yesterday on an Orient Power Reserve OFADF3W0. I wanted an automatic with power reserve indication for quite some time and I also never had an Orient, so I'm pretty excited to get one.

Cheers, Sedi


----------



## entropy96 (Nov 9, 2010)

I have a non-atomic G-9300 Mudman on the way.

I'll probably end up buying the GF-8250-ER soon.


----------



## stpete (Mar 5, 2011)

I've been going crazy lately. There's more stuff "in the mail" than I have the patience for.

I'm a week and a half into waiting on a metric ... uhhh ... boatload of resin from tiktox, casio, and pacparts. This includes the band(s) for my MTG-1500 that I'm dying to wear as well as a couple other complete mods to make some summer watches.

My DW-5000-1JF and some additional resin shipped from Japan a few days ago. In the meantime, I've won two more watches and have at least a couple more bids in right now. Devils own playground is right!


----------



## CFF (Apr 10, 2012)

the Jason, from our very own member to boot <3


----------



## BrendanSilent (Jan 8, 2011)

got this beast on the way:









and waiting on this Jackson PAM homage:

































wohooo!! fun stuff


----------



## gettingstarted (Feb 2, 2012)

awesome looking watch! where did you order the watch from?



BrendanSilent said:


> and waiting on this Jackson PAM homage:
> 
> View attachment 687328
> 
> ...


----------



## BrendanSilent (Jan 8, 2011)

jackson tse dot com (remove spaces), he has TONS of different models, most for 70-80 bucks. he also does custom work, i think, if you want domed glass or a different color lume or hands or whatever


----------



## gettingstarted (Feb 2, 2012)

thanks for the info! do you know how accurate they are or the build quality? I've seen them posted around forums but couldn't find much info on them...


----------



## BrendanSilent (Jan 8, 2011)

this will be my first, so i have no idea. per the site, the water resist is the same as a Suunto Core and these are handwind with hacking seconds, so they cant be all bad. and if its a piece of junk, i only paid 78 bucks paypaled and shipped.


----------



## gettingstarted (Feb 2, 2012)

haha good point, please do share your thoughts on it when you get it! (my god, that website is a mess)


----------



## slicksouljah (Jul 31, 2011)

FINALLY.. ON THE WAY OR ON THE MAIL ALREADY..

I address it at my work.. and its my off ! Will check it out tomorrow..

A surprise without tracking it for a week..









and for my wife and daughter..









NOW I CAN"T SLEEP..


----------



## captain kid (Jan 6, 2010)

Oh dear, I think the virus has gotten hold of me, my second G-shock in the same amount of weeks.

I got this store display model shipped to Europe for under $40, great deal if you ask me


----------



## mrrikki (Apr 14, 2012)

I have these in the post from Amazon G-7900A-7ER and DW5600E-1V, I can't seem to link a picture as on my iPad, but you know what they look like!


----------



## toasterburn (Oct 21, 2008)

Just won this watch on ebay, new for $119 and free shipping.


----------



## mhammer8 (Apr 12, 2011)

FINALLY scored a DW-5000 SP-1JR!!! Been looking for one of these at a sane price forever. Also a 5600FL. Can't wait, but I'll have to as both are coming from Japan.​


----------



## BobmG8 (Jul 26, 2011)

I just picked this up off Ebay last night, should be here in a couple of days.


----------



## Dave I (May 9, 2008)

Came today.


----------



## Chrisek (Apr 19, 2012)

My 1st G-Shock arrived today (the 7900). Woo-hoo! In the spirit of this thread but not to the letter I picked this up tonight private party. My 1st Master of G and 1st Mudman!









I'm pretty excited, a little negative display heavy right now, but I'm sure that will even out.


----------



## Dave I (May 9, 2008)

Just got this today.


----------



## psweeting (Aug 7, 2011)

My first Giez, had to be a limited edition & screw back


----------



## GShockMe (Mar 4, 2011)

Got my grail PAW2000 incoming. Didn't get the titanium bracelet version though but I have a better plan for this guy.







X​


----------



## 02civicsi (Apr 24, 2012)

Ordered this on 4/22/12, should be in my hands by 5/1/12


----------



## dogboy (Jul 27, 2007)

JuggernautBitch said:


> Ordered this on 4/22/12, should be in my hands by 5/1/12
> 
> View attachment 690013


Nice watch. And I gotta say, one of the most interesting forum names ever!


----------



## GShockMe (Mar 4, 2011)

AWM-707D. I blame you, Sedi ;-)

BTW it is on sale at amazon now.









Also just won 1999 lover's collection LOV99A-3 (Pegasus and Unicorn). This year has a meaning to me and my Baby-G.


----------



## 02civicsi (Apr 24, 2012)

dogboy said:


> Nice watch. And I gotta say, one of the most interesting forum names ever!


Thanks & sadly the mods were not too keen on my name so it had to get changed to an old stand-by for me. It's the first time I have had an issue with that screenname on a forum.


----------



## D. Dubya (May 30, 2011)

My first collaboration piece - and my first negative lcd - will be here tomorrow!!!


----------



## D. Dubya (May 30, 2011)

Dave I said:


> Just got this today.


Then it's not really "incoming", is it? ;oP

Just foolin'! Enjoy your 7800 - I love mine.


----------



## Golazzo (May 12, 2011)

Hopefully this


----------



## Chrisek (Apr 19, 2012)

While picking up my 1st king at macy's today (mentioned earlier on this thread) i saw the 150 in person and had to pick it up! I know, not "inbound". Just keeping in the spirit because i won't wear two watches at the same time. So to me, i'll start enjoying the 150 tomorrow (inbound to my wrist!) While i wear the king today!

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## threejean (Feb 14, 2006)

Just another DW-004. I think I have a problem.


----------



## stpete (Mar 5, 2011)

I think I need to step away from the devils playground for a while. 6 Gs incoming (5 screwbacks). Can't ... bring ... self ... to ... release ... deposit.


----------



## Tsip85 (Oct 28, 2010)

Lol...I wasn't lying! I just got a box of 8 yesterday and i currently have two stored in US. I should have a great unboxing thread up tonight of tomorrow!

Sent from the office of the reincarnated President of the Republic of Texas.


----------



## azsuprasm (Nov 25, 2011)

G, I'm shocked. :-s Wrong forum.


----------



## BrendanSilent (Jan 8, 2011)

OH YEA BABY!!









come to daddy!!


----------



## BrendanSilent (Jan 8, 2011)

dogboy said:


> And I gotta say, one of the most interesting forum names ever!


"don't you know who i am?? he must not know who i am.. im the jugganaut, b*tch!!"


----------



## Chrisek (Apr 19, 2012)

Just ordered today. Looking forward to my 1st 5600.


----------



## GShockMe (Mar 4, 2011)

Mine is incoming too..


----------



## Grav (Apr 30, 2012)

First G shock now on order thanks to Shocker. Could be the beginning of an addiction.









Sent from my Transformer Prime TF201 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## CFF (Apr 10, 2012)

seems like no body are willing to leave any comments on my thread, i figure i post here to share as well
anyways here it is.

being buying G-shocks like crazy these two weeks

and here are the results.

the Jason









the Blue Gulfman









DW-5600 black










the MD-703









of course, you all meet the froggy already









and one more thats a non-G shock
the 5.11 tactical watch from our forum member









some pix are browed, if the copy right belongs to you, i apologize.

be sure to post tonna pix when i receive em.

hope you guys don't mind hehe.

have a great one


----------



## darifana (Mar 20, 2012)

Just ordered this..


----------



## Watch_Junky (Apr 25, 2011)

Picked up my first aviator. Pic borrowed from the net








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## azpops (Jul 10, 2010)

Do U mean right now? Well, if U mean right now. No "G's", but I've got a cool Silver Surefire E1B Backup;










and a Surefire LX2;










....... that's presently in transit! ...  ... Does that count? ... :-d


----------



## PocketAces27 (May 3, 2012)

New to the site, referred by another member, already picked up two this week. My DW6900CS-1 already arrived and just bought the Mudman G-9000 "Storm Trooper" from another member today. Two in the last 5 days.


----------



## Deutch (Dec 20, 2011)

Hey Watch_Junkie, 

Do you actually have the GW3000m on it's way to you? I love this watch and couldn't find it in the color of the pic you posted anywhere so I just placed an order for a gw4000-1A (agonized over the gw3000BB and the GW4000-1A).

Anyway, I'm pretty pumped to receive my first g-shock. I have been rocking a paw-1500t for the past year and love it but need something that I can beat on.


----------



## entropy96 (Nov 9, 2010)

I just bought a GF-8250 Yellow Frogman 3 days ago.

I've got a DW-5600VT Mickey Mouse incoming as a gift to my 6-year-old nephew.


----------



## psweeting (Aug 7, 2011)

Got this France 1998 World Cup Collector's set from Yahoo Japan. All three brand new and never worn or even taken out of the wrappers.


----------



## Phil73805 (Jul 26, 2011)

I've been wanting to get a G-Shock for a while now and finally took the shot today with one of these:








Yes, 'tis indeed a Casio G Shock G-9000-3V Mudman in Olive Green. Very excited, will post more pics when I receive it.​


----------



## Max Cady (Jun 21, 2011)

On their way across the ocean now!


----------



## Chrisek (Apr 19, 2012)

Ordered my 2nd of the three MISG collection.


----------



## Watch_Junky (Apr 25, 2011)

Deutch said:


> Hey Watch_Junkie,
> 
> Do you actually have the GW3000m on it's way to you? I love this watch and couldn't find it in the color of the pic you posted anywhere so I just placed an order for a gw4000-1A (agonized over the gw3000BB and the GW4000-1A).
> 
> Anyway, I'm pretty pumped to receive my first g-shock. I have been rocking a paw-1500t for the past year and love it but need something that I can beat on.


Deutch,

Yes I have this one on the way. Should be here Wednesday. I got mine off the bay at a reasonable price.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## psweeting (Aug 7, 2011)

DW-5000SL from Yahoo Japan, cheap as chips due to a couple of marks on screw-back and top of glass.


----------



## scooby (Jun 3, 2009)

I wanted to get my father something nice to wear in retirement. He usually wears $10 wall mart beater digitals. I figured this would be a step up. I just hope the digits won't be too small for his aging eyes:-s. I decided to pick one up too as my dedicated outdoors watch. Should be here in a few days...can't wait!









*
And now this!!!*


----------



## GShockMe (Mar 4, 2011)

Incoming.. really big ones..

4 stars and a snake






















..and a yacht timer Raysman..








G5600KG, GF8250ER, DW9350


----------



## Rufus (Apr 13, 2012)

I have a new GXW-56E-1JF on the way. Hopefully it will be here before Friday.


----------



## MDPlatts (Sep 18, 2011)

A GW-S5600-1JF (used but in perfect condition) and 4-5 "junk" watches from yahoo japan - and counting as there are a few more auctions I'm interested in over the next 3-4 days.


----------



## Carlos the Dwarf (Apr 24, 2008)

scooby said:


>


I also am waiting on a final frogman


----------



## CanonMan (May 2, 2012)

A Protrek 510 because it looks as cool as the 5100 but at half the cost. I've other atomic radio watches so can easily set it accurate.

But then I saw a PRG 240 (orange face) for £100 which is just crazy so that's on it's way.






It'll take some explaining (ahem) but when I'm in the doghouse outside it'll come in handy for sure, least I'll know when the rain's coming!

The 240 will be getting a black with orange strap textile strap as soon as poss too. Functionality be damned, it looks awesome!


----------



## CanonMan (May 2, 2012)

Chrisek said:


> Ordered my 2nd of the three MISG collection.


Now that my new friend, is bang-tidy and now on my Amazon wish list. Dang I knew I shouldn't have joined this forum.


----------



## psweeting (Aug 7, 2011)

DW-003XS-2T









ADMA DW-8800AJ-2AT


----------



## Tsip85 (Oct 28, 2010)

That 003-2 is sharp looking. I was thinking about picking up one just like it...go figure.


----------



## Feisar (Jan 29, 2011)

UGH, broke down and acquired two of my grail Frogs.


----------



## Cabatisto (May 11, 2012)

This is on the way, I should get it on Tuesday....










Thinking about a GW5600 (here currently not easy to find at on-line shops) or a GX56 (but with some doubts about size).


----------



## fewgazzi (Jul 30, 2011)

I picked up a cheap GW3500 on the bay, wouldn't have bought it but the price was low enough that I couldn't resist, there's nothing quite like coming home to a box on your doorstep regardless of what model is in it, the unpacking of a watch is addictive


----------



## psweeting (Aug 7, 2011)

A couple more;

A super bargain NOS GT-008 for £22









Then a not so much a bargain GW-M5600BC (but it has the spare links and is the JDM)


----------



## CanonMan (May 2, 2012)

^ Hey well one bargain offsets the cost of the non-bargain my good lady tells me, at least when applied to clothes and shoe purchases. There is another rule for ridiculously expensive hair treatments but that escapes me for now.

The 240 arrived at the office this morning makes up for (and possibly the reason for) working on a Saturday.


----------



## MDPlatts (Sep 18, 2011)

6 junks MTG-500-1AJF and DW-6600B and DW-9900WC-1t (WCCS Frog) and an MRG-1B and a couple of others I don't recognise - all strangely enough with boxes for a change.


----------



## kung-fusion (Dec 18, 2010)

Got my third DW-5000C incoming! Still the silver model. No gold for me yet. Also have a trashed gold DW-5600C incoming that will be useful for parts if I can't restore it.


----------



## kahyeec (Mar 11, 2012)

My 1st try in getting G Shocks from China , but their stocks are likely from Hong Kong  Will be here in 13 days


----------



## mechonster (Dec 26, 2010)

Finally my first protrek,PRW1500







Should be here on Monday.Can't wait


----------



## Rockwilder (Jun 13, 2010)

I normally don't like blue G-Shocks. I can only think of my Turbokolor x G-Shock DW-6900 if my memory serves me correctly. 

However I have a blue G-Shock on its way to me this week. I can't wait. It takes me to the exclusive 50 G's club. I can't wait for its arrival and the start of my journey to the next milestone - 100 G's!


----------



## psweeting (Aug 7, 2011)

Last few for a long time (sorry not actual photo's of items, only stock off the net).

LRG Yellow DW-6900









DW-5600VTBFLY-1TJR


----------



## 02civicsi (Apr 24, 2012)

Can't really say it's incoming but I have waited long enough to get one. Found a GW6900F-7 in my local Bloomies


----------



## GShockMe (Mar 4, 2011)

I'm sorry in advance if I snipped it off from my WUS friends. But this beauty MTG-1100-1A is coming to me. :-!








Pic from here.


----------



## 4Play (Mar 12, 2011)

Holy G Shocks!! This is one big thread. Took me over an hour to get to the end. There is some sick Gs posted here, and I hope all of you wear them in good health.

I have my first G coming tomorrow. Borrowed this pic off the net for now but will post once it arrives.










Damn Gs are like Lays Potato Chips... you can't buy just one. Now I'm on the hunt for my next purchase.


----------



## Feisar (Jan 29, 2011)

Would have loved the US trunk versions but was able to pick up both NOS JPN domestic releases for under retail, couldn't be happier.


----------



## entropy96 (Nov 9, 2010)

EDIT:
It will be a surprise. Hehe.


----------



## 4Play (Mar 12, 2011)

Turd... :-| :rodekaart


----------



## Cabatisto (May 11, 2012)

Like a true Italian, I said something and then I do another thing. Just got a Mudman G9000. Fantastic!


----------



## Surfstang2020 (May 3, 2012)

I'm a watch noob so far just have a fossil decker a seiko coutoura and an off brand Cleveland browns watch yes I'm a browns fan lol but I just bought this gshock not sure of the exact model but I love it more than I thought I would I will definatley be buying another gshock for sure









Sent from your moms phone


----------



## psweeting (Aug 7, 2011)

Taking my biggest gamble ever. Poison Frogman coming from Japan and its marked as dirty only, no scratches or other marks but can't tell from pictures.


----------



## wuyeah (Apr 24, 2007)

psweeting said:


> Taking my biggest gamble ever. Poison Frogman coming from Japan and its marked as dirty only, no scratches or other marks but can't tell from pictures.


I like member who takes risk!


----------



## bxstylez (Nov 9, 2010)

Feisar said:


> Would have loved the US trunk versions but was able to pick up both NOS JPN domestic releases for under retail, couldn't be happier.
> 
> View attachment 711807
> 
> ...


excellent deal !!
colors DO stand out!


----------



## Shocker (Aug 4, 2011)

psweeting said:


> Taking my biggest gamble ever. Poison Frogman coming from Japan and its marked as dirty only, no scratches or other marks but can't tell from pictures.


P- Congrats on winning the Snake Killer.. I saw that listing as well. Can't remember, did it come with the packaging or just the watch?


----------



## psweeting (Aug 7, 2011)

Shocker said:


> P- Congrats on winning the Snake Killer.. I saw that listing as well. Can't remember, did it come with the packaging or just the watch?


It wasn't from an auction but rather a second hand shop in Japan. It's been up for sale for months and months and as I sold a few watches this month, I bit the bullet. I've found that some of those have better deals than Yahoo Japan does. I got this one pretty cheap for a Snake Killer but it's still the most expensive G-Shock I've bought. It has the box but there were no details about tag or manual. I'm hoping that with a good wash down it will look nice. I've got my eye on a couple of other frogs from a different store but I've also just won these two;







(boxed)


----------



## cuica (Feb 27, 2009)

Ordered this one to replace the Gulfman that I wrecked - had to buy something at a lower price because I bought a dressier full titanium watch also (pic was on my PC, not sure if itwas taken from WUS):


----------



## Chrisek (Apr 19, 2012)

Ok, got my Men in Smoky Grey Gulfman coming in from another WUS member (yes!). This is my 1st Gulfman and will complete my first "set" (MISG), so i'm pretty excited. 








I also went by and visited my saleswoman at Macy's and asked her to call me when the 6900kg-3 comes in and to set it aside for me (they already have the 5600 and the 7900.) This will be my 1st 6900 as well.


----------



## GShockMe (Mar 4, 2011)

I guess k-f break allows me to grab this (turn out to be from our WUS member... nice). DW-5000-1JF. I'm 18 years closer to the grail.








Also have these guys incoming.



















and








I think I should take a break...


----------



## Surfstang2020 (May 3, 2012)

Ordered a citizen eco drive in all black should be here tomorrow or Wednsay I'll post pics when it comes in 


Sent from your moms phone


----------



## Chrisek (Apr 19, 2012)

Ordered my first two watches absolutely not to wear at work
















Ordered a gd100ms-3 (i had previously ordered from another seller, but they ran out and have not gotten more yet)








And my first 8900.


----------



## azziman (Jul 22, 2007)

I also have one eye on the solar version 6900, should I, shouldn't I...lol


----------



## Costa_Vicentina (Aug 5, 2010)




----------



## CanonMan (May 2, 2012)

I've got a Protrek PRG-550 in black coming mid June (US mate bringing it over)









Then I'll also be able to play with my wedding watch which I already have (and the temptation to wear it is IMMENSE) :

An Edifice EQW-A1000B-1AER









so I'm calling it as 'incoming' since we don't have a section for "not allowed to play with yet" lol

And dammit I'm ordering an orange ZULU any day now too.


----------



## MDPlatts (Sep 18, 2011)

A collection of 18 eek Junk watches from Japan (a few of which looks like/are MRG's and an MTG or two and a few I don't know what they are - see below) - along with a couple of MRG-1's (one is a black 1Z-1, the other is a 1B-1 - both with boxes/manuals etc), a DW-5000ST (to go with the SL and various SPs and the C) and a MRG-200T and a couple of CTL-1616's. Plus they've now shipped the GW-S5600 and other bits.

A grand total of 29 watches - only 9-10 of which I'll keep, the others are to play with and pass on once I have a few bits - some will be parts (e.g. spare links for my MRG-121T) or have broken straps.


----------



## azziman (Jul 22, 2007)

psweeting said:


> Taking my biggest gamble ever. Poison Frogman coming from Japan and its marked as dirty only, no scratches or other marks but can't tell from pictures.


Looks fairly decent, those are near impossible to find in any condition!


----------



## azziman (Jul 22, 2007)

MDPlatts said:


> A collection of 18 eek Junk watches from Japan (a few of which looks like/are MRG's and an MTG or two and a few I don't know what they are - see below) - along with a couple of MRG-1's (one is a black 1Z-1, the other is a 1B-1 - both with boxes/manuals etc), a DW-5000ST (to go with the SL and various SPs and the C) and a MRG-200T and a couple of CTL-1616's. Plus they've now shipped the GW-S5600 and other bits.
> 
> A grand total of 29 watches - only 9-10 of which I'll keep, the others are to play with and pass on once I have a few bits - some will be parts (e.g. spare links for my MRG-121T) or have broken straps.


Nice haul there! did I see a tactician amongst those? I'm after one bracelet link for a tactician if you would be interested in selling one if spare?


----------



## ecidic (Oct 11, 2009)

GW2310fb-1
Shipped Today! Should have it by Friday.


----------



## MDPlatts (Sep 18, 2011)

azziman said:


> Nice haul there! did I see a tactician amongst those? I'm after one bracelet link for a tactician if you would be interested in selling one if spare?


not sure what there is other than a few specific ones - no tacticians that I'm aware of (I have 3 (different ones) already) in that lot - care to point it out (the one I presume you mean is on the bottom right on the plastic bag - doesnt look like one to me but it could just be the light) - and I could do with 3 links myself (all those small japanese wrists I think). I know there are a few MRG-120's and an MRG-200T and a naked MRG-1 (or Geiz GS-100) and a couple of MTG-511/MTG-700/MTG-????


----------



## Surfstang2020 (May 3, 2012)

Citizen Eco drive is here I like it









Sent from your moms phone


----------



## Chrisek (Apr 19, 2012)

Awesome! Just got the call the 6900kg-3's have arrived at Macy's and they set one aside for me!


----------



## 1onehandwill (May 17, 2012)

SO NICE


----------



## wuyeah (Apr 24, 2007)

I _FINALLY_ got a FINAL. My first 200 series Frog.
This might be my last Frogman purchase.


----------



## K1ngunit (May 3, 2012)

Surfstang2020 said:


> Citizen Eco drive is here I like it


lol great picture dude  i'd like to see the face tho srsly


----------



## CanonMan (May 2, 2012)

Final Frog......... Drool..... 

Sent from my HTC Desire HD A9191 using Xparent Red Tapatalk 2


----------



## psweeting (Aug 7, 2011)

Posted in the camo thread but I've just bought\won a DW-6900F-5


----------



## 02civicsi (Apr 24, 2012)

Going to be picking up a DW5600CS-9 in a bit


----------



## LUW (May 17, 2009)

wuyeah said:


> This might be my last Frogman purchase.


Yeah, last one, sure...


----------



## BrendanSilent (Jan 8, 2011)

psweeting said:


> Posted in the camo thread but I've just bought\won a DW-6900F-5
> 
> View attachment 717406
> 
> ...


umm...looks fake?


----------



## GShockMe (Mar 4, 2011)

All from aboard.

GIEZ GS-300-8A. I think it has the same twin stopwatch modes as the Revman. The reason I got it is the usable backlight (Sjors' picture).















Army Green King GX56KG from Skywatches, thanks nagpal.







Also Seiko Orange Monster and another green camo mudman G9000MC-3 for my (P)MIRO project.


----------



## stpete (Mar 5, 2011)

Have another shipment coming from Japan in the next couple weeks. I think 8 watches and some resin. Going to have to stay away from that place for a while.


----------



## gshockaddicted (Nov 14, 2011)

Hi, I am waiting for PAS-400. My first non G-shock, still Casio. Actually it is a gift for my father for the father's day. He is as keen fisherman as me. So 100m water resistance, moon phase, sunset / sunrise and forecasted best fishing times are going to be extremely usefull. I hope that dad is going to borrow me this watch sometimes. If I like it a lot, I guess I will have to order additional one... I paid $71 on ebay plus $7,99 shipping.


----------



## giorgos mg (Oct 13, 2008)

5600 bc

Had it brand new a couple of years back
Sold it to a friend
Now bought it back and waiting to receive..
Oh boy!


----------



## CanonMan (May 2, 2012)

stpete said:


> Have another shipment coming from Japan in the next couple weeks. I think 8 watches and some resin. Going to have to stay away from that place for a while.


OMG 8?? Are there any left for the rest of us lol?

Sent from my HTC Desire HD A9191 using Xparent Red Tapatalk 2


----------



## BREAKWATER (Feb 22, 2009)

I actually don't have a G incoming but I do have an awesome single speed road bike, you just asked what do I have incoming,:-d now i'm gonna have to get me a Green Zombie killer or another G in lime to match :-!


----------



## stpete (Mar 5, 2011)

andrew&7 said:


> OMG 8?? Are there any left for the rest of us lol?
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire HD A9191 using Xparent Red Tapatalk 2


Ha. I'm actually downgrading some of my favorites from collection quality to scratch and dented so I can enjoy wearing/modding them more. I also wasn't sure what I wanted in the DW-9200/9600 realm, so I bought a bunch to be sure I wound up with what I want.:roll:

Since 8 incoming wasn't nearly enough, I also just ordered a brand new Protrek.


----------



## CanonMan (May 2, 2012)

A feeble excuse sir  

Sent from my HTC Desire HD A9191 using Xparent Red Tapatalk 2


----------



## Feisar (Jan 29, 2011)

BREAKWATER said:


> I actually don't have a G incoming but I do have an awesome single speed road bike, you just asked what do I have incoming,:-d now i'm gonna have to get me a Green Zombie killer or another G in lime to match :-!


Gorgeous color!!! I have an incoming that's a perfect pair to go with your new bike ;-)

GW-200F-3JR


----------



## BREAKWATER (Feb 22, 2009)

Feisar said:


> Gorgeous color!!! I have an incoming that's a perfect pair to go with your new bike ;-)
> 
> GW-200F-3JR
> 
> View attachment 720358


That would be a perfect match, only problem is, I would have to sell my whole collection to fund getting it!:-d


----------



## Sedi (May 21, 2007)

BrendanSilent said:


> umm...looks fake?


Nope - looks very real.
Casio: G-Shock DW-6900F-5 DW-6xxx photos, videos and specifications DW6900F-5 | Watch Archive

cheers, Sedi


----------



## BrendanSilent (Jan 8, 2011)

oh ok, i wasnt aware that only had 2 letters in the day display.

anyway, my new incoming is this...my LAST incoming for a long time i think.


----------



## psweeting (Aug 7, 2011)

Sedi said:


> Nope - looks very real.
> Casio: G-Shock DW-6900F-5 DW-6xxx photos, videos and specifications DW6900F-5 | Watch Archive
> 
> cheers, Sedi


Really looking forward to that one arriving. I managed to get a spare band off of Yahoo Japan for it too yesterday. Pretty sweet for such an old 6900.


----------



## psweeting (Aug 7, 2011)

It looks like I'm starting to branch out into rare frogs. This one came up in a Japanese second hand clothes shop and I had enough Paypal funds to snag it -


----------



## Bosox (Mar 25, 2011)

Just bought a GW-9300 off another member here...I always liked the 9300 but I'm an atomic nut and I waited to find the right deal!


----------



## GShockMe (Mar 4, 2011)

Time to bump this thread. Just got these two from our WUS member. Two of my favourite modules. PAG240T and GW2500B (middle one).


----------



## entropy96 (Nov 9, 2010)

Not an incoming yet, but I'm planning on getting a GWF-1000-1JF.
I was originally thinking of purchasing a MRG-8100, but I deemed it too expensive for my liking.
It'll be probably my last G-Shock purchase as well *fingers crossed*.


----------



## Gugs (Sep 13, 2011)

GW5000-1JF is enroute! I was able to convince my wife since it's my birthday. =]


----------



## Chrisek (Apr 19, 2012)

Also posted in WYHI. Got a mean greenie coming in:








This is gonna be cool.


----------



## XxMACCAxX (Jan 17, 2012)




----------



## psweeting (Aug 7, 2011)

G-300KRT-1AV









Helson Shark Diver 42mm ETA (from forum, sellers pic)


----------



## 02civicsi (Apr 24, 2012)

XxMACCAxX said:


> View attachment 725442


Ughh I'm sooo jelly


----------



## Chrisek (Apr 19, 2012)

That is just cool.


----------



## CanonMan (May 2, 2012)

Isn't it? I wonder how many variants there are of this great model? I'm very fond of the orange strapped one on Amazon :slurp:

Sent through Tapatalk on HTCs Desire.


----------



## Chrisek (Apr 19, 2012)

Ok, i've finally ordered a g9000. Of course me being me it is a negative display.








I also bagged the final piece of gw4000's i've been after








We'll see what's next on my hit list.


----------



## niuniu (Aug 29, 2009)

CFF said:


> the Jason, from our very own member to boot <3


Insane. Custom Job? How much, and where to order? 

I ordered a 4000D today for my new beater, but this is totally my cup of tea. Nicest I seen in a long time..


----------



## Bingo95 (May 27, 2012)

I ordered the new riseman ! hope it's coming soon


----------



## MDPlatts (Sep 18, 2011)

My 2nd GW-5000 and an NOS DW-5600EH and replacement bezels for 2 "junk" old Frogs I bought from Yahoo Japan - DW-6300 and DW-8200.

And an MRG "stand" - but not the cool all metal one for £400, but this one (thats just a picture - but as I have the real MRG-8100 to put next to it ) ...


----------



## xevious (Feb 1, 2008)

I'm still on a vintage kick. Gradually getting to the last couple of GL-110 variants before I call my collection "finished". And, I finally found a DW-5700ML in "financial reach." It's a user grade one, but fair enough condition for the price I got it at (seller photos were rather blurry, but close examination suggests it may be in better condition in hand). It's that red metallic-like LCD background that really grabs me. There were very few models that came out with it, and I believe the venerable DW-5700 was the second (the DW-5000ML being the first).


----------



## brad15470 (May 24, 2006)

I've been in a DW-6900 mood lately, DW-6900ms last week, now a DW-6900HM-1.....should be here next week. 








WorldPress.com


----------



## psweeting (Aug 7, 2011)

Sorry for the crap pics but used the pictures of the actual watches.

DW-6900UD Undefeated









DW-9700NC-8T Helly Hanson









DW-002J-8


----------



## Scotty_222 (Jun 5, 2012)

picked up a dw069usv3t on ebay
should come this week


----------



## Chrisek (Apr 19, 2012)

Scotty, that looks great!


----------



## milkmanchris (Jun 11, 2012)

First post from a long time lurker please be gentle.

Got a 5500 yellow (probably a holiday watch) inbound for fathers day, my 2nd G, first is a GWM5600


----------



## GShockMe (Mar 4, 2011)

Two 5500 in a row!

Just got this from the bay. The seller was not communicative so I'll have to see how it looks when it arrives.


----------



## tic (Apr 20, 2012)

Decided I "needed" a dressy Edifice, so I ordered the EFR-512. But I don't really need to dress up often, but I'll use the watch anyway.


----------



## flame2000 (Jun 27, 2007)

Just received this G-Lide at my door today. It's my boy first G-Shock. He's 10 this year!
Some quick n dirty pics.


----------



## Golazzo (May 12, 2011)

Casio G shock Men in Smoky Gray GW-9200GYJ-1JF Watch ordered from CreationWatches.com today, should be with me within the week. Hope I don't get stung with Fed Ex though on custom charges.


----------



## FLCx413 (Jan 27, 2011)

I think a lot of people slept on this one and passed it over but I think its an awesome color combo with a nasty EL. Little harder to find than I would have guessed too. Ordered last night


----------



## andkoppel (Feb 17, 2011)

Had it incoming, but it had the good sense to arrive yesterday: GRX-5600GE-1ER


----------



## CanonMan (May 2, 2012)

Scotty_222 said:


> picked up a dw069usv3t on ebay
> should come this week*
> View attachment 734143
> *


Now that would have me turned on to the whole 6900 thing. It's like the forum header. Very nice sir, and hello Google.......


----------



## CanonMan (May 2, 2012)

andkoppel said:


> Had it incoming, but it had the good sense to arrive yesterday: GRX-5600GE-1ER


That red display really is as scary in the flesh as it looks in the pictures on Amazon etc.

LOVELY!


----------



## Blaise13 (Jun 13, 2012)

That' s my first post here and very happy to show you my just ordered new GShock.

I believed that one was discontinued and not very sure the dealer will really send it to me.
It saled like a "women" watch perhaps because of the purple leather... but it's for me, a real male !!

It's actually my second Casio (I had other younger but can't remember whitch one) and you give me all here the need to by more ! Aviator series 3000 m or b and g-7700 are planed.
I m wearing now a Proteck 1300T that I love so much for its altimeter I use for biking.


----------



## MDPlatts (Sep 18, 2011)

DW-5200C-1 from Taiwan (also just checked Parcelforce tracking - and the 2nd GW-5000 and DW-5600EH should be here tomorrow (duties to pay))...

Just noticed the date was wrong - corrected now, but not worth re-taking the photos. Will try to polish the back casing sometime once I've had a practice on a lesser watch. I think its a new bezel and strap so it cost a bit more but I think its worth it.

p.s. There will be a family photo coming soon of all my squares (that I have so far - a few more important ones to fill in gaps) - off the top of my head its at least 17 models so far from 5000c through to m5610's.


----------



## Andy205 (Jun 1, 2012)

Brand new Mudman MIRO bagged on eBay today for less than half RRP and a GW-M5600-1ER which has been fitted with the module out of a 5600 BC. Pics will follow when they land


----------



## 02civicsi (Apr 24, 2012)

psweeting said:


> DW-9700NC-8T Helly Hanson
> 
> View attachment 733689
> 
> ...


Those two are sick clean



flame2000 said:


> Just received this G-Lide at my door today. It's my boy first G-Shock. He's 10 this year!
> Some quick n dirty pics.
> 
> View attachment 735453
> ...


Very nice & I want to get that one & the purple one for myself.



andkoppel said:


> Had it incoming, but it had the good sense to arrive yesterday: GRX-5600GE-1ER


Sick watch & that red LCD is awesome even in pics.


----------



## CanonMan (May 2, 2012)

02civicsi said:


> Those two are sick clean
> 
> Very nice & I want to get that one & the purple one for myself.
> 
> Sick watch & that red LCD is awesome even in pics.


Yup those displays are the dog's.

I see pics of them on Amazon etc and they always look a little false. Stone me if they aren't EXACTLY as they appear!

A must have I think.

Sent through Tapatalk on HTCs Desire.


----------



## andkoppel (Feb 17, 2011)

andrew&7 said:


> Yup those displays are the dog's.
> 
> I see pics of them on Amazon etc and they always look a little false. Stone me if they aren't EXACTLY as they appear!
> 
> ...


The pics do them justice as how they really look like once every tenth time you look at them. The display has the worst legibility of any G I haver ever owned. Even the inverted GRX is much easier to read. Anyway I love the red colour wich is so kind of unique in the G family.


----------



## CanonMan (May 2, 2012)

I'm a believer that having to look properly at your lovely watch is never a chore. 

If I wanted a basic uncluttered display I could buy a £15 Timex. 

Love it mate. 

Sent through Tapatalk on HTCs Desire.


----------



## Deeps (Jun 9, 2012)

I have a GW-3000B-1AER on back order with a major online (mainly book) retailer (UK)...

It was due to be delivered, but they have now said out of stock we'll let you know.. sigh.

I plan to get an orange strap for it when it finally does arrive b-)


----------



## 02civicsi (Apr 24, 2012)

andkoppel said:


> The pics do them justice as how they really look like once every tenth time you look at them. The display has the worst legibility of any G I haver ever owned. Even the inverted GRX is much easier to read. Anyway I love the red colour wich is so kind of unique in the G family.


One of the reasons I love my GW6900F-7 is for the red LCD display.


----------



## milkmanchris (Jun 11, 2012)

Deeps said:


> I have a GW-3000B-1AER on back order with a major online (mainly book) retailer (UK)...
> 
> It was due to be delivered, but they have now said out of stock we'll let you know.. sigh.
> 
> I plan to get an orange strap for it when it finally does arrive b-)


Is that the same dealer thats named after a South American river.

I did have on in the basket over the weekend when it was around £140, but um'ed and ah'ed too long and the price shot up

Settled on a Yellow 5500 further up the thread thats on its way as we speak

Pretty watch though you ordered hope it arrives sooner rather than later


----------



## MDPlatts (Sep 18, 2011)

MRG Watch Stand - suitably adorned with my MRG-8100B - collected from post office today with GW-5000 and DW-5600EH


----------



## CanonMan (May 2, 2012)

Deeps said:


> I have a GW-3000B-1AER on back order with a major online (mainly book) retailer (UK)...
> 
> It was due to be delivered, but they have now said out of stock we'll let you know.. sigh.
> 
> I plan to get an orange strap for it when it finally does arrive b-)


Awesome!

You won't be disappointed. Love the white sub dials - mine are orange with just the hands being white/lumo.

Anyone wondering about the legibility of this model should take a few steps from their screens and see if they can still see the time at a glance on those images.

Oh, I'm a huge fan of this model btw. 

Sent through Tapatalk on HTCs Desire.


----------



## xevious (Feb 1, 2008)

Blaise13 said:


> View attachment 735675
> 
> 
> That' s my first post here and very happy to show you my just ordered new GShock.
> ...


Welcome to the forum, Blaise! And a very nice choice you've made there. There's no question it is masculine, as the large wide band wouldn't look right on a woman. The module in this watch is one of the best CASIO has made. The custom labels, variety of display formats, and time restricted hourly chime feature make this really stand out. I wish CASIO kept this design and eventually released a solar version. But at least the stated battery life is 5 years on a CR-2025, which means that in all likelihood it'll last 50-100% more than that.


----------



## Max Cady (Jun 21, 2011)

I'll pick these up from the Post Office tomorrow morning!


----------



## Deeps (Jun 9, 2012)

milkmanchris said:


> Is that the same dealer thats named after a South American river.
> 
> I did have on in the basket over the weekend when it was around £140, but um'ed and ah'ed too long and the price shot up
> 
> ...


Same thing happened to me.. waited too long and the price shot up ( I used a £15 off coupon [ FATHER15 ] to bring the price down again though )


----------



## Deeps (Jun 9, 2012)

That Red & Green rocks..


----------



## Blaise13 (Jun 13, 2012)

xevious said:


> Welcome to the forum, Blaise! And a very nice choice you've made there. There's no question it is masculine, as the large wide band wouldn't look right on a woman. The module in this watch is one of the best CASIO has made. The custom labels, variety of display formats, and time restricted hourly chime feature make this really stand out. I wish CASIO kept this design and eventually released a solar version. But at least the stated battery life is 5 years on a CR-2025, which means that in all likelihood it'll last 50-100% more than that.


Thanks for your welcome Xevious. Indeed odd look and cool features made me choose this 7800.b-)


----------



## Feisar (Jan 29, 2011)

My search for a vintage DW-5600C-9BV is finally complete along with another vintage square


----------



## Spyharpy (Jun 17, 2012)

After much searching, I was able to track one down and should arrive within two weeks.


----------



## Chrisek (Apr 19, 2012)

Congrats spyharpy!


----------



## JoseCanseco (Oct 25, 2011)

I've been on the prowl for a 5500 that tickled my fancy since I found out about them a few months ago. Finally found one I like and pulled the trigger a few minutes ago. It's shipping from the Netherlands so I've got plenty time to drool over pictures and fantasize about our new life together.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 14, 2011)

Earth tone Mudman G9300ER-5 on order with ShopCasio. I will finally be able to participate in a WRUW thread without saying the same King every time!


----------



## GShockMe (Mar 4, 2011)

MRG-121T8A. The description is as confused as possible involving Eric Clapton model. No communication from seller but I think it is this one.

Also has GS1000D incoming but what I need from this are just the bracelet adaptors.


----------



## vnv727 (Jun 17, 2012)

Hi guys,

My first G Shock ever is coming in tomorrow. Looking forward to seeing how the DW9052-1V looks in person and hoping it isn't too big (7.5" wrist). Been reading through this forum and I have to say, there seems to be a lot of great information on here. Suppose this post is just my way of introducing myself and saying thanks for everything that I've been able to glean from previous posts so far. I haven't owned a digital watch since I was a kid, just been analog seikos, pulsars, invictas(I like a bargain lol), etc. for years. Looking forward to having something I *know* I can go swimming in the ocean all day and not have to worry about it getting waterlogged. 

One quick question, pretty sure it does not merit its own thread, could someone please tell me how well the RIT dye jobs on those grey plastic "shoulders" on the 9052 hold up in the long run? Like I said, haven't seen the watch yet in person and I don't know if I'll be keeping it (was between this one and the DW5600E), but if I do, I know I'll want to do away with those grey bits.... 

Thanks again for the informative forums!


----------



## JoseCanseco (Oct 25, 2011)

Welcome vnv727! I think you'll be quite happy with your purchase but it's going to sit larger on your wrist than the DW5600 (my personal favorite). You and I both have a 7.5" wrist, and though I've never worn the DW9052, I have pictures of the DW5600 on my wrist.









I also can't help you out with the dying but the search function works quite well here, you may find your answer there.


----------



## vnv727 (Jun 17, 2012)

Thank you very much for the welcoming and the wrist pic. I can pull off a larger watch as I have rather large forearms (let's avoid the jokes - too much time with those captains of crush hand grippers) and I did check out the results of the dye jobs, but most seem to focus on the band, the case, etc. l haven't come across much about those grey "shoulders" (unsure exactly what to call them). I figure I could always dremel down those screws for a flush fit and remove the shoulders if it were to come to that. 

That 5600 looks really nice btw!


----------



## JoseCanseco (Oct 25, 2011)

I don't know anything about that particular watch but they're most likely made of the same material as the bezel. If that's the case, dying should work well (and they appear to be).


----------



## vnv727 (Jun 17, 2012)

Good to know, thanks  I guess I'll update what my impressions are after I get it tomorrow (if UPS shows up on time) and what happens from there on.


----------



## vnv727 (Jun 17, 2012)

Well the watch came in, but had to ship it back out already for a replacement. The watch strap pin was missing and the strap was, therefore, unattached. The box was beat to heck, the "stand" the watch came on was shattered into a bunch of pieces, and the gshock box was ripped apart. Not the best start as far as packaging goes. Luckily Amazon does do replacement pretty easily, though I do wish they would've comped me free next day shipping. Ah well....

As for the watch, it was a really pleasant surprise (minus the strap issue). It wears a lot smaller than I thought it would and looks much better in person. Those grey shoulder straps don't look nearly as out of place when you see it on the wrist. I think, if the replacement watch shows up in better condition, it'll definitely be a keeper. Probably won't be too long before I'll start modding it, heh


----------



## volodymyrqa (Aug 20, 2010)

This one


----------



## JoseCanseco (Oct 25, 2011)

I've really got to stop buying watches.

I've got (another) G5600KG-3. Got it on the cheap in the sales forum








And (another) DW-M5600, this time in white, dirt cheap on the bay. Plan to harvest the module for a later project.


----------



## CanonMan (May 2, 2012)

Woohoo that day has arrived! 

My PRG 550 is going to be in my sweaty paws in less than 2hrs. 

I'm still under a buying ban but this was ordered and paid for beforehand (and possibly caused the ban but hey). 

I CANNOT WAIT! 



Sent through Tapatalk on HTCs Desire.


----------



## Chrisek (Apr 19, 2012)

Obligatory wrist shot and review!


----------



## Deeps (Jun 9, 2012)

These two just arrived...








for me..








for the wife


----------



## GhostBear (May 9, 2012)

Deeps said:


> These two just arrived...
> 
> View attachment 743642
> 
> for me..


Nice, I'm loving the analog G's and have just ordered one of these:










should be here on Monday, can't wait - Might be the last one for a while though. :-(


----------



## K1ngunit (May 3, 2012)

Gw-m5610 should be here Wednesday latest. 

Sent from my MB860 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Chrisek (Apr 19, 2012)

Another hulk in the group. Sweetness.


----------



## Deeps (Jun 9, 2012)

I <3 the green, it's in my company colours too...


----------



## MNash87 (Aug 30, 2010)

I just ordered this one -







Just got this in a couple of weeks ago -


----------



## slicksouljah (Jul 31, 2011)

My second white G-shock.. But just like my Nigel I only wore it once since i bought it.. LOL


----------



## donkii (May 14, 2011)

*Incoming..
Pic 1 . G-shock G8900A-1 and Pic 2 . G-SHOCK GX-56KG-3DR MILITARY*

Really looking forward to wear this pieces!


----------



## Golazzo (May 12, 2011)

Arrived today from Japan

















































Time to give it a full charge


----------



## Ricknl (Jun 21, 2012)

http://3.bp.blogspot.com/-e8keLE1tlc8/TmsSG81iihI/AAAAAAAAAvI/wIKDIl-aMmM/s1600/fff.jpg


----------



## Chrisek (Apr 19, 2012)

Thanks to WUS and a WUS member, a G-011. If it wears bigger than a 5600, i may be collecting.


----------



## Mrwozza70 (May 13, 2012)

My first...









...and probably not last!


----------



## Feisar (Jan 29, 2011)

Mrwozza70 said:


> My first...
> 
> View attachment 749796
> 
> ...


Nice! Out of my GW-7900s this is my favorite one. The nylon strap is mad comfortable.


----------



## Feisar (Jan 29, 2011)

My first black Speed "A" DW-5600C-1V and spare resin set.


----------



## Mrwozza70 (May 13, 2012)

It is... the strap was the main reason I swung towards this over a 9300 which ticked a lot of boxes for me.


Feisar said:


> Nice! Out of my GW-7900s this is my favorite one. The nylon strap is mad comfortable.


----------



## Mrwozza70 (May 13, 2012)

Saturday delivery... nice surprise!


----------



## savedbythebell (Dec 20, 2008)

This G6900 Olive Green


----------



## Chrisek (Apr 19, 2012)

Ok, i admit it. I'm psyched. Now i just have to wait.


----------



## scooby (Jun 3, 2009)

Lucky find on the new Garish Black Riseman today!


----------



## waldoloko (Feb 24, 2012)

Got this on the mail today...









That went on this...









Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2


----------



## savedbythebell (Dec 20, 2008)

What model is this?

W


Chrise
k;5208045 said:


> Ok, i admit it. I'm psyched. Now i just have to wait.


----------



## Chrisek (Apr 19, 2012)

It is the limited edition version of the next aviator. The GW-A1000RAF.


----------



## GShockMe (Mar 4, 2011)

How could this happen? The last update was 3 weeks ago. This thread needs a refresh! The first one went for 25 pages so I think this one still have a long life to go.

After almost a month break from buying Gs since I couldn't find one at a decent price in Thailand (G stands are everywhere but the prices are expensive). I came back to US and order this one from ebay. I've seen it live in Thailand and I really like it. The tag was about $340 over there. I got it cheaper from the web. G1200D-1A.









More ever, I'm thrilled to find my grail Manaslu PRX-2000T at a decent price. It actually just arrive. I'm back from the break with a BIG ONE!


----------



## jericho_j (Jun 19, 2012)

Just arrived


----------



## Carlos the Dwarf (Apr 24, 2008)

Not my image....just waiting to pick it up. Ordered on Friday afternoon with a quoted free 2 shipping, arrived Saturday afternoon.


----------



## EBD (Jul 28, 2012)

*Re: One more king and the riseman returns.*



PFUND28 said:


> Got a couple cheapies - G-300 and G-301..great beaters, got nato adapters coming


NATO adapters? What's that?... I'm so noob it's not funny. I have a GW-300 that I would love to have a NATO strap on.


----------



## Orangewrath (Aug 7, 2012)

After owning tissot, omega, seiko I have my first G-Shock, the G9000 1V on the way! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Robbi Laurenson (Jul 17, 2012)

Looking for ward to your review - this is an exciting watch!


GhostBear said:


> Can't let the girl have all the fun, I'm taking a punt on something American instead of Japanese - Released on the 24th. Expect more info when it finally turns up. Can't wait.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## GShockMe (Mar 4, 2011)

This guy comes early. Way early! It is supposed to be released on Aug 23. I pre-ordered it last week. It is shipped today. 
GW-A1000A-1AJF. :-!


----------



## jun0 (Jun 7, 2012)

I had two arrive at my office today. The first one was order at the same time as my GDF100 but it was shipping from a different seller and they only provided shipping through the USPS so it took a little longer although it did arrive in only 4 days. I have been looking for both of these models at a decent price for awhile now and finally that opportunity presented itself. GA110B-1A3:










The next one was a little frustrating to get. I had it on my Amazon wish list for awhile and on Tuesday, I noticed there was one for sale at a really low price. By the time I got home from work, someone had scooped it up so I had to get it from another reseller for slightly more than the price I saw earlier in the day. Needless to say, I have finally picked up a GA110FC-2A:










As you can probably guess by now, I love the GA110 as this brings my count up to 7 variations of this model so far

In my lineup I have the following GA110s:

Gold/Black
Skeleton Ice Blue
Skeleton Green
Maharishi Collab
"Rasta"
Glossy Black/Neon Green
Blue with multicolored face


----------



## Bosox (Mar 25, 2011)

Got my first classic on its way! DW-5600C (sellers pics)


----------



## Sampson777 (Aug 19, 2007)

My second G is on the way. A GW6900-1.


----------



## opawlows (Aug 17, 2011)

Just ordered a G6900KG-3 and DW5600BB. Cant wait for them to arrive!


----------



## davehb2001 (Jul 3, 2012)

Ok, I'm excited. Just got a DW 5300 off of ebay. And also purchased a second DW 5600C with the 691 module. Thank God for a wife who is understanding!


----------



## Bosox (Mar 25, 2011)

@davehb2001 can't wait to see some shots of them! I was watching both watches on ebay before you got em!


----------



## moosehead (Aug 10, 2012)

I have a DW6900HM-2, GA110C-7A and a GA150A-4A woo hoo!


----------



## Sufler (Apr 17, 2011)

Bosox said:


> Got my first classic on its way! DW-5600C (sellers pics)
> View attachment 788536
> 
> View attachment 788537


Ohh... Snap. Congrats! You're on a binge! LoL


----------



## davehb2001 (Jul 3, 2012)

Bosox said:


> @davehb2001 can't wait to see some shots of them! I was watching both watches on ebay before you got em!


LOL I gotta slow down for a bit now.

Sent from my Desire HD using Tapatalk 2


----------



## showtime240 (Sep 27, 2008)

Crap I really should not list them all out, it will remind me how much I spent...

Just ordered the GW-A1000RAF, GW-201 Carbon Fiber Frogman (awesome price), GWX56e Blue King, and GD100 Zombie.........
BUT.... I sold my Brown G9300er (no wrist time), and GA111 Dee & Ricky white (scared to wear)....


----------



## Chrisek (Apr 19, 2012)

showtime240 said:


> Crap I really should not list them all out, it will remind me how much I spent...
> 
> Just ordered the GW-A1000RAF, GW-201 Carbon Fiber Frogman (awesome price), GWX56e Blue King, and GD100 Zombie.........
> BUT.... I sold my Brown G9300er (no wrist time), and GA111 Dee & Ricky white (scared to wear)....


Can't put up a list like that without pics! On a side note: was the blue king private party or from a store?


----------



## showtime240 (Sep 27, 2008)

Chrisek said:


> Can't put up a list like that without pics! On a side note: was the blue king private party or from a store?


I definitely will once they all come in.
Both frogman, and blue King were private party.


----------



## jtaka1 (Feb 12, 2011)

After returning my gw 7900 b I cought a good deal on Amazon for this one. Not sure if I'm going to dig the color in person though.


----------



## Mike Hughes (Jul 15, 2012)

a gx56 DGK and a gd100 Purple!


----------



## psweeting (Aug 7, 2011)

I've been on a bit of a FromJapan binge lately;

DW-5000SP - 20th Anniversary Model
DW-9600WC WCCS Screw Back
DW-003HH
DW-9700K ICERC Fisherman
DW-9300 Men in Smoke Raysman
DW-9350J Raysman
DW-003RB
DW-5600VT Autobot Transformers Collab (the first G-Shock I've sold and had to re-purchase as I missed it)
DW-5600VT Kiks Tyo Burning Red (from eBay UK funnily enough)


----------



## Diverfan (Aug 10, 2012)

New member here and thanks to WUS, I am the proud owner of a Vostok Amphibian (scuba dude). Should be here in a week or so...


----------



## Diverfan (Aug 10, 2012)

Oops, didn't realize this was in the G Shock forum, apologies


----------



## blink of an eye (Jul 21, 2012)

After owning and loving a basic DW5600 for about 6-7 years I broke down and ordered a G Shock GW5600J-1V.


----------



## Iron-G (Aug 12, 2012)

Saving up secretly for an Atomic Frogman, if my wife asks you, you say He's saving up for a house down payment.


----------



## Chrisek (Apr 19, 2012)

My 1st anniversary model (20th at that) 1st positive display (crazy talk), and definitely different. Looking forward to it.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 14, 2011)

Totally spur-of-the-moment purchase, deal too good to pass up. I've been jealous of all the Friday the 13th WRUW pictures for a year now - no more!


----------



## Iqbal624 (Jun 6, 2012)

Ordered my GLX150-7 today.  
Can't wait for it to get here! 
Should be here Thursday!


----------



## Chrisek (Apr 19, 2012)

G7800. People on here keep saying it has one of the best modules. Time for me to try one out!


----------



## showtime240 (Sep 27, 2008)

jtaka1 said:


> View attachment 789679
> 
> After returning my gw 7900 b I cought a good deal on Amazon for this one. Not sure if I'm going to dig the color in person though.


This is my first g shock I ever purchased!!

AWESOME watch! I wear it everywhere still....


----------



## jtaka1 (Feb 12, 2011)

Cool, not too sure about the yellow light button. But we'll see when it comes in. Again, couldn't pass up the price on Amazon and only had one left!


----------



## Sampson777 (Aug 19, 2007)

Sampson777 said:


> My second G is on the way. A GW6900-1.


It arrived at the house today. I get to see it when I get back from work in about 8 hours.


----------



## GShockMe (Mar 4, 2011)

Secured! Got a spare bezel on the way for my DW5700D. It will have more wrist time from me.


----------



## corfeld (Aug 12, 2012)

My first all digital G-Shock arrived today in the mail. It's nicer in person than I thought it would be.


----------



## dobber72 (Jul 14, 2010)

corfeld said:


> My first all digital G-Shock arrived today in the mail. It's nicer in person than I thought it would be.
> View attachment 792529


Oh dear, oh dear. Is someone going to tell him or should I?


----------



## iphoneautomatic (Jun 4, 2012)

corfeld said:


> My first all digital G-Shock arrived today in the mail. It's nicer in person than I thought it would be.











Doesn't look legit.


----------



## corfeld (Aug 12, 2012)

Ah well, live and learn.


----------



## iphoneautomatic (Jun 4, 2012)

Pulled the trigger on the G6900kg today. First 6900 and the sixth G in my collection.


----------



## baco99 (Dec 30, 2010)

GW500A on the way


----------



## jun0 (Jun 7, 2012)

This arrived at my office yesterday. Didn't get a chance to unbox it until today. This GA110B-1A2 brings my GA110 collection up to 8:


----------



## wannabeWIS (Aug 15, 2011)

Ordered both tonight:

GX-56-1B








GW3000BB-1A


----------



## boomhaur04 (Jul 15, 2011)

Casio Women's BGA151-1BCR Baby-G Shock Resistant Multi-Function Watch: Watches: Amazon.com -- for the wife.


----------



## davehb2001 (Jul 3, 2012)

Bosox said:


> @davehb2001 can't wait to see some shots of them! I was watching both watches on ebay before you got em!










Here ya go Bosox. I believe they're nicer than the seller pics. Lovin' me some classic squares.

Sent from my Desire HD using Tapatalk 2


----------



## volodymyrqa (Aug 20, 2010)

baco99 said:


> GW500A on the way
> 
> View attachment 792597


Good watch


----------



## kiwidj (Sep 24, 2007)

Got an atomic Frog on the way. Hint as to which one: it's black, with a dash of red... ;-)

Pics upon arrival.


----------



## corfeld (Aug 12, 2012)

No G-Shocks inbound at the moment. I'm trying to figure out which one will tickle my fancy next (GD100 maybe?). Instead, I have a case wrench to finally replace some batteries in a few of my other watches, and two cheap-o chinese watches that I may or may not take apart to tinker with.


----------



## Dead and Dancing (Aug 13, 2011)

After a year I finally ordered a new one, my third!! The GW-M5610 cr, which is the zombie slayer square. My first was GW 3000 blue metal bracelet aviator and second the classic atomic riseman. I really really want a GW 5000, the black and gold atomic mudman (9300) and the new GWX-8900-1JF, but I am not willing to pay the new price for the last two models because I think it's unreasonable, the fact that I would have to import them to europe, doesn't help either :(. So if anyone wants to get rid of his/hers, pm me! Anyway, very excited for my first square ). There aren't many pics of this particular model on WUS! I'll upload a few when I have it.


----------



## Golazzo (May 12, 2011)

kiwidj said:


> Got an atomic Frog on the way. Hint as to which one: it's black, with a dash of red... ;-)
> 
> Pics upon arrival.


Mmmmm. Nice


----------



## Golazzo (May 12, 2011)

psweeting said:


> I've been on a bit of a FromJapan binge lately;
> 
> DW-5000SP - 20th Anniversary Model
> DW-9600WC WCCS Screw Back
> ...


You got quite a few on eBay at the moment


----------



## Chrisek (Apr 19, 2012)

Psweeting, i'd like to see some pictures of the 9700 when you get it. I've recently learned about and am getting interested in them.


----------



## kiwidj (Sep 24, 2007)

Gotta catch up on my G-Shock mags. Picking up the latest one today!


----------



## Mike8008 (Aug 17, 2012)

New to the forum. Technically not on the way but after noticing how man people were wearing g-shocks while I was on vacation in Hawaii I decided to pick one up while I was there. Got the GA-201 mostly based on looks alone. I'm hooked though. I really want to get a full digital model next with the solar feature. Not sure if the atomic timekeeping option works here in Canada though.

I'm still surprised at how light it wears.


----------



## kiwidj (Sep 24, 2007)

Mike8008 said:


> New to the forum. Technically not on the way but after noticing how man people were wearing g-shocks while I was on vacation in Hawaii I decided to pick one up while I was there. Got the GA-201 mostly based on looks alone. I'm hooked though. I really want to get a full digital model next with the solar feature. Not sure if the atomic timekeeping option works here in Canada though.
> 
> I'm still surprised at how light it wears.


You picked a goodie! Congrats and welcome to the forum. :-!


----------



## psweeting (Aug 7, 2011)

Golazzo said:


> You got quite a few on eBay at the moment


Yep, some out to fund some in. That's what happens when you go on holiday and go a bit mad when you get back.


----------



## kiwidj (Sep 24, 2007)

OK, it's time to start a new thread me thinks. 

Mr Moderator, please do the honors and close this one down. *

*b-)


----------



## bjh123 (Feb 4, 2012)

Finally gave in to the temptation. On it's way from the US of A!


----------



## tgdtown (Aug 23, 2012)

Newbie here.... I just got my first Frogman - Yellow - GF 8250-9... I'm considering purchasing the Burning Red Frogaman.... But my dealer out of Cali told me that two new burning red frogman are about to come out. Priced at $750.00 to $1500.00. Has anyone heard this?


----------



## jun0 (Jun 7, 2012)

tgdtown said:


> Newbie here.... I just got my first Frogman - Yellow - GF 8250-9... I'm considering purchasing the Burning Red Frogaman.... But my dealer out of Cali told me that two new burning red frogman are about to come out. Priced at $750.00 to $1500.00. Has anyone heard this?


They are probably talking about the 30th anniversary models. There is a red GF8250 (actually numbered 8230 if I remember correctly) that will be around $500-600 retail and the titanium frogman that will retail for ~$1700. There is a thread that has more details. Welcome to the forums.


----------



## tgdtown (Aug 23, 2012)

jun0 said:


> They are probably talking about the 30th anniversary models. There is a red GF8250 (actually numbered 8230 if I remember correctly) that will be around $500-600 retail and the titanium frogman that will retail for ~$1700. There is a thread that has more details. Welcome to the forums.


Thanks for the info, do you have a link for the thread?


----------



## Sjors (Apr 30, 2005)

Why do not do a simple search. I found this:

30th Anniversary Special Editions - Rising Red | Wrist Watch Spot

Should be telling what you are looking for 

BTW, It's "Rising Red", not Burning Red, which is a different series (Rising Red is Glossy, Burning Red is matte finish, not sure about the Ti version though)

Cheers,

Sjors


----------



## Kronos (Jan 2, 2008)

It has been suggested that we close this thread and move further "incoming" discussions to "Part III" of this continuing series. I think that is a good idea. It is needlessly confusing to have several threads operating at once on precisely the same topic!

So move further discussion over here: https://www.watchuseek.com/f17/what-do-you-have-incoming-part-iii-736470-3.html


----------

